# The Emperor's Blood Chapter V



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The continuation of the Emperor's Blood Chapter IV http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=139473 as mentioned I split up the story.

Chapter V.​
The yacht dropped from orbit streaking down towards Califrona the capital of Ciralix and it's massive shuttleport. The black building jutted out like a massive and ugly gash amongst the surrounding grey industrial complexes which spewed out noxious smoke billowing it into the polluted air of Ciralix.

The shuttleport was busy even as the Inquisitorial craft approached with several shuttles there getting loaded with all manner of materials, some even with the inhuman Skitarii drafted to Freudakia on the behest of Carrus.

Finally the pilot of the yacht landed the black star-ship on the black tarmac of Ciralix. Soon he navigated the vessel so it stood with it's rear to the mighty servants of the Emperor and Ommnissiah waiting on them. The ramp went down, revealing Carrus and Ionza one of each side of Zuma, with Carrus whistling lowly to soothe the machine-spirit of the ancient heavily decorated armour Zuma was encased in.

They started to walk off the ramp, Carrus still whistling as they saw their hosts. First was the monstrous, hulking inhuman form of the Fabricator. Lucius Carrus. Clad in the burgundy robes of the Adeptus Mechanicus. More a living weapon as where his stomach used to be a multimedia jutted out. He had several added arms coming yout from his bionics. Red las-eyes glared at his underling accompanied by the commissar and Inquisitor.

Next to him was the frail form of Aagoth Elmenhorst. She leaned on a powered staff. Her ancient head was grey from age. One eye larger than the other. She smiled as she saw Carrus with her yellow-brown teeth. She was clad in Sororita powered armour in mostly black but some white trimmings and knee-pads as well with a robe with the markings of the Order of the Key displayed with their colors. She herself looked at the boy she had helped raise coming towards her whistling next to the hulking black Inquisitor with his own grey suit of powered armour.

Next to her was Selpid. Hunched over and grey. Clad in a black powered armour of unknown design. Over the powered armour he had his robe marking him out as a High Inquisitor of Ordo Xenos. The robe was of fine white silk with the inquisitorial markings on it woven into it mostly in black but also some red and gold was present. He watched his son flanked by his two latest tools walk on the black tarmac towards him, Elmenhorst and the Fabricator on Ciralix Lucius Carrus.

Behind them stood several generals. Both monstrous Skitarii often with heavy bolters or multimedias jutting out where their gullets had once been. Several of them was threaded with powered fists. Only link to humanity was that they had once been humans. Now they were just machines. The other generals was dressed in fine dress-uniforms with the common chestful of medals.

Carrus, Zuma and Ionza walked over to the three foremost members as they made stiff salutes to the officials they faced as Carrus stopped whistling as he said. "Fabricator Commissar Techriarch Carrus reporting in." He stood stiffly infront of Lucius looking him straight into the red laseyes.

Lucius merely nodded at Carrus while at least the human generals and Selpid and Elmenhorst saluted back to Carrus, Zuma and Ionza. Elmenhorst then spoke before Lucius could say anything. "I see you have come home with your own bride Zach-" Carrus cut her giving her an icy glare as he said. "Don't say my first-name Aagoth please." Elmenhorst nodded as she said. "Ah they never got you to like your own name did them young commissar?" She then looked over at Ionza saying. "Ain't you a beaut. Turn around dear. Let me see you."

Ionza looked a bit uncomforably over at Carrus who gave a slight nod prompting her to turn around. Elmenhorst licked her lips as she say. "What's you name darling?" Grey eyes peered into the mellow brown of Ionza as Ionza answered. "Michelle Ionza Imperial Commissar ma'am."

Elmenhorst smiled saying. "You are just what I pictured commissar Carrus would choose as a wife. Intelligent, pretty body with a bit of a wild streak. *She sniffed changing expression to one more disappointed as she stated.* And you reek of heavy perfume and lho. That's less good." Ionza quipped. "I'm sorry Mistress."

Elmenhorst just smiled a grey smile as she said. "That's fine child. *She let a cold black armoured hand trace down the face of Ionza saying.* You are just like the reports I have read about you. Courteous, brave and with a dangerous body. I see why you seduced my boy."

Carrus cut in. "With all due respect Mistress, but I'm dying to know who the idiot who arranged my marriage is and dangle him or her off the highest place here if I don't turn the person into a Skitarii on the spot for arranging such an abomination toward me." Elmenhorst glared back at him as she said. "That idiot was me commissar Carrus." Carrus opened his mouth to speak, instead Elmenhorst lifted a hand so he stayed silent as she stated. "Arranged marriage can be a solution at times, but not in your case. I shall petition the pope for an annulment."

Carrus let his eyes bore into Elmenhorst as he said. "Negative Mistress I will do it myself, and give him my Magna Carta lest he will spend some time crucified at the Appian highway." Selpid now butted in as Elmenhorst looked confused at the nodding Zuma. "Have you lost your mind boy, you are allowing this to happen?"

Zuma looked back with disdain as he said. "Not at all dear old dad, but this place is teeming with Redemptionists which I think is as dangerous as Genestealer-cults." The bile could be heard by everyone present as he said dear old dad. The grey face of Selpid formed into a scowl, yet he nodded as he said. "I will allow this as I have a very low opinion about Redemptionists myself. *Then he took a more aggressive posture as he yelled to Zuma.* But I'm a High-Inquisitor and you are to address me with due respect, is that perfectly clear?"

Zuma straightened up as he yapped. "Yes High-Inquistor." Next Selpid walked over to Carrus as he said. "My crusade is faltering and I need your help as the Fabricator has been less than cooperative." Carrus as he ignited a lho-rod said. "Fabricator, update me please."

The huge thing spoke in a truly metallic voice only one who had given all of himself to the Ommnissiah could posses as he spoke in the tech-lingo. Carrus nodded and said. "We are overstretched. Go on Fabricator." Lucius continued to talk in his tech-lingo with Carrus nodding while smoking.

Finally Carrus turned to Selpid still smoking as he said while he tapped his lho-rod lightly letting ash fall on the black tarmac. "I'm sorry High-Inquisitor, but I have to say I agree with my immediate superior. The manifactorum and garage is both on fire, and I intend to use time on the manifactorum not on the garage as we need to consolidate our gains."

Selpid said calmly. "Techriarch we have three planets almost free of Orks a few million Skitarii could do much for a few more planets." Carrus looked him squarely in the eyes as he said. "Consolidate them then. I will assign a million Skitarii with armoured support for that purpose." He watched Lucius nod then Selpid said while Carrus smoked. "I have lost billions of soldiers for just three meager planets." Carrus simply said as he shrugged. "Commissar Ionza give me the data on Puntkilla the Archkilla."

Ionza walked over to him herself with a lit lho-rod in hand as she said. "Simply put from what I have seen we poked the Ork. It's a vast empire and we did a mistake not involving the Space Marines in it. Hold on to the three planets you already have and fortify them for here comes the storm High-Inquisitor." She smoked as Selpid dejected nodded before she said. "You should make it one million Skitarii on each planet Techriarch, and peer into which Space Marine chapters are available because Puntkilla will come gunning for you."

Carrus glanced nervously over at Ionza as he said. "How dangerous is this awesomely named Ork commissar Ionza?" Ionza glanced over towards the rest of the gang as she matter-of-factly said. "Likely close to the danger things like Vect, Thraka, Abaddon and such things poses. To say it short we are in for hell and that's just from a scant few reports I have shifted through."

One of the generals (a balding pale man looking to be in his early fifties, though he was likely far older in a fine white general-uniform with the standard golden epaulets and a chest full of medals) stepped forward as he said with a gravelly voice. "But the Orks are just stupid savages, they just board their ships without direction sirs and ma'ams." With that Carrus, Ionza, Elmenhorst even and the two inquisitors started to laugh. The only one not laughing was Lucius who just glared at him with his red eyes.

Eventually though heaving for his breath Selpid said. "I think you are confusing the tales we tell to ease the fears of children with reality my good general." The general looked worried back as Selpid then said. "Had it been the case, we would hardly ever encounter the Ork, but no sir. They board their vessels looking for a fight, and we are the ones that can give them the best fight of them all." Carrus smiled as he said. "Nice quoting of Commissar Yarrick High-Inquisitor and I agree with commissar Ionza one million Skitarii for each planet and alert the Space Marines." Lucius nodded as Carrus gave permissions to use three million more Skitarii then Selpid looked smugly over at Carrus as he said. "Thank you Commissar Techriarch for both things, and I will indeed alert the Space Marines as it seems like I have severely underestimated the Orks. And I was not aware you were such an avid student of commissar Yarrick commissar Carrus."

Ionza smiled a crooked smile as she said. "Commissar Carrus is very much a devout fan of commissar Yarrick High Inquisitor." Selpid smiled a bit as he said with his gargling voice. "Yeah and I quoted Yarrick?" Carrus smiled as he smoothly said. "More or less High Inquisitor, more of less."

Selpid then said. "I'm sorry I have to get going. A war to continue, Space Marine chapters to arouse, reinforcements to call and planets to save. *He gave a stiff military salute that was answered by the people able to answer it, turned to walk and walked a short distance before turning on his heels pointing to Zuma striking a dramatic poise.* Oh and Inquisitor I leave the pogroms here to your hands." Zuma clapped his heels together and all but yelled. "Yes High Inquisitor."

Carrus called out at a distance as he watched Selpid go. "High Inquisitor what about the Green Gobbo? Adeptus Mechanicus would be very happy if we could have it back from Ordo Xenos." Selpid stopped in his tracks as he said. "I'm sorry my boy but the Green Gobbo as you call it has expired." With that they heard Carrus mumble. "Okay Inquisitor." And Selpid continued to walk towards Zuma's Inquisitorial yacht, which he then boarded and left the planet with.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Carrus made his way over to Elmenhorst again, his facial expression was not one of pleasure as he said. "Who had the idea Mistress?" Elmenhorst coffed out her answer. "Your uncle Petrus Carrus Commissar Techriarch." Carrus smiled a wicked smile as he said. "I shall dangle my dear old uncle from the top of the tallest building around as he must choose his next words with exceptional care or he would be a subject of a very long fall." Then he almost screeched. "And any of you gentlemen warning uncle Petrus would replace him falling down." He pointed straight at the heart of the general that had stepped forward who could be heard to gulp loudly.

The man sweated like a pig under the gaze of Carrus, he stuttered. "C-c-commi-ssarr we-we are all l-loyal s-subjects to the Emperor-" Carrus interrupted him with his voice at a dangerously low level as he opened the holster of his laspistol glaring into the eyes of the much older man, who screamed. "And the Ommnissiah Commissar Techriarch! Praise be the Ommnissiah!" Carrus smiled a little as he gentle clapped the cheek of the general stating as he read the name-sign on his chest plated in gold saying S. Smirnoff. "It's good to have the PDF behind me general. After all you are the head of the PDF ain't you general Smirnoff?" Smirnoff nodded as Carrus turned towards the assembled Tribunes and Centurions as he enthusiastically said. "How about the Skitarii are you with me in ridding this place of Redemtionists?"

Normal troopers would have been cheering Carrus, yet the Master of the Skitarii said only. "Yes we are Techriarch." It poured down noxious smelly rain as Ionza interrupted. "Excuse me ma'am and gentlemen but lets go inside now. Plus I want some Freudakian Red on my lips." She said that as she glanced over at a shuttle where a threaded servitor with forklift-arms lifted off a pall full of cased Freudakian Red."

Carrus also gave it a lusty eye as he said. "I hope the Inquisitor have no objections to us going inside instead of standing here in the rain." He smiled a crooked smile as Zuma answered. "No objections in the universe commissar Carrus." With that they started to go inside as Ionza started a a conversation with Elmenhorst as Carrus listened to the Fabricator nodding and smoking as the towering inhuman Tech-Priest spoke to him with his metallic voice telling him about the situation on Ciralix and how he planned to eradicate five percent of the population by turning them into Skitarii. Carrus soon said. "Make it ten percent of everyone fit and able and we have a deal Fabricator."

Lucius nodded signifying the deal as Ionza noticed as they were about to walk through the door, she stopped with Elmenhorst near the glass-doors that led to the inside of the shuttleport. Monstrous Skitarii guarded it standing on the ready with robotic legs or threads. They were hardly any more human than Lucius the Fabricator of Ciralix as Ionza got a hold of Zuma as she said. "I think the Techriarch and that Fabricator tries to do something my liege, shall we-"

Zuma calmly raised his hand having a neutral expression as he said. "Yes my child, from the responses of the Techriarch I'm guessing they are about to turn one tenth of the population into Skitarii." Elmenhorst simply said. "The Adepta Sororitas does not object." She laid her steely grey eyes on the Inquisitor standing there dwarfing both herself and Ionza. Most humans would have flinched under her gaze, Zuma merely shrugged while he said. "We will not condemn billions of souls to the furnace of doom. Let us do this act with both eyes open commissar. Lets hear what they both are saying." He looked up at the looming black building with the sigil of the Adeptus Mechanicus on as he sighed. "Lets go inside and cast our judgment in the name of the Emperor."

Anyone who heard the Emperor made the aquila as Carrus came over to Zuma asking. "So hows the progress on the Black Ships Inquisitor?" Zuma looked mercilessly back as he said. "That is yet to be determined. *He then struck a more dramatic pose as he pointed to Lucius saying.* Fabricator with all due respect, no more Tech-lingo please. Just use Low Gothic as unlike the Techriarch the others doesn't understand what you are saying and that's a secret I'm against leaking even to upstanding ladies and gentlemen assembled here."

Carrus just nodded as he headed through the glass-doors into the elegant black marbled waiting-hall. Sleek and elegant benches of grey steel filled the room. It was more common for it to be filled with people going off-planet than receiving grande members of the Inquisition and planetary rulers. Yet for now it fitted it's purpose as inhuman servitors of all vocations milled around there. Some where walking weapon-platforms with bolters jutting out where their stomachs had once been, but more exotic servitors existed down to even water-containing servitors who was basically huge cans of water with small hoses which they used to water the varying palms that where plotted across the plaza in large flower-pots.

Ionza casually said. "Wow I wonder what crimes you have done to get to serve as a walking flower-waterer." As she saw one of them watering a flower of sunflower-like looks in a an orange square clay-vase at the end of a bench-row. Lucius answered with a very clanky voice. "Tech-heresy they committed have, so they have been sentenced to life in service of the Ommnissiah commissar Ionza." Ionza almost jumped as she heard the voice, yet Carrus had a neutral expression, though he looked slightly bored as he looked like he had seen the servitor-thingy one thousand times already. The hairs on Ionza's back stood as she realized this was in the heart of her beloved and he was bringing this vision to Freudakia her home.

Ionza straggled a little behind as she tugged the sleeve of Carrus' greatcoat making them fall a little behind the the other Imperials as she whispered with her mouth close to his ear. "So this is how you envision the future of humanity darling? No place for humans?"

Carrus laughed softly as he whispered back. "Only for some of humanity. Death or survival for the rest." He laid an arm casually around her as he said calmly. "You know this is in my heart darling I'm as much a servant of the Emperor as I'm a servant of the Ommnissiah, people have just accommodated me on Freudakia skirting a wide berth around me. But come now we have a few billion fates to decide."

With that Carrus led Ionza into a conference-room, though at the last minute Ionza spotted a servitor with a pall of Freudakian Red. They both soon was over with Carrus stopping the servitor as they grabbed a flagon each before they entered the not very decorated conference-room where the generals who could sit sat down in the uncomfortable straight steel-chairs. The table was grey and metallic, the walls bare and of black marble. From the roof light-rods shone down on them as Carrus and Ionza went over to the cupboards finding a brace of white coffee-cups with the seal of the Adeptus Mechanicus on which they cleaned with their handkerchiefs just in case.

They both sat down at the end of the large rectangular table opening their wine-bottles while third cup served as ashtray. Ionza cheerfully said. "I apologize for the delay gentlemen and ma'am." She smiled as she gave Elmenhorst a small nod.

As one they poured wine into the coffee-cups and recited as one as they clanked their cups together. "The Emperor's blood." Sipping of the wine, then they noted the shocked expressions of the generals as Ionza leaned forward saying. "Anything wrong ma'am and gentlemen?" Elmenhorst spoke up with shock in both voice and expression. "You are drinking and smoking commissars. *She glared at Carrus.* That's very not like your father commissar Carrus, he was the one that brought that law to this planet." Carrus just looked her squarely into her eyes as he said with his raspy voice. "Maybe it's time that law should be repealed Mistress Elmenhorst."

The generals looked shocked at him, a few of them protested with claims such as. "Heresy!" As Ionza then said while she leaned threatening onto the table looking at them with piercing brown eyes. "Maybe the Techriarch spoke too soon, but the Emperor assure you me and commissar Carrus will enjoy the pleasure of alcohol even if it's prohibited anywhere else."

Zuma took the word as he nodded. "That's fine enough commissar Ionza, but we must discuss the planned pogroms and the fact that a sizeable portion of the populace would be turned into Skitarii. *He looked around as the steel-chair he sat on moaned with the strain of him sitting down at it as he continued.* Plus the Black Ships of High Inquisitor Selpid is here which puts another tenth of the populace into jeopardy as we must ascertain the identity of any psykers and bring them to the Black Ship instead of just executing them as usual."

Carrus looked over to Lucius as he said. "I advice you to answer this in Low Gothic Fabricator, but can the Skitarii be programmed to not exterminate the psykers on sight Fabricator?" A single word came from the vox-speaker of Lucius. "Negative." Looking over at the general which Selpid had humiliated Carrus said. "Give me a rough estimate about the men of the normal PDF general."

The general wiped sweat away from his forehead as he said. "Scant millions, we rely on the Skitarii for the main force." Zuma said calmly. "We can utilize the Skitarii in a limited fashion it's more important to have the Arbitrators onboard with this." He knew the direct and selfish nature of Carrus and Ionza would rake the Justicar in the wrong way as he sat there with a knowing smile wondering who would win that duel of Carrus and that man.

Zuma grunted then said calmly as his steel-chair continued to groan while the other Imperials listened without expressions as they were sitting around the table or standing on threads or mechanic legs for the Tribunes of the Skitarii. "I know the Justicar Adeptus Arbite in person, so I will take care of that. *He pointed with his thumb to Carrus as he said.* You young commissar will go and, well inherit your throne. That's your marching-orders, now march." With that Carrus and Ionza trailed by Elmenhorst got up after Zuma pointed and gestured to them. Leaving the room as the Fabricator and Inquisitor ironed out how the draft and pogroms of Ciralix should go.

Ionza waved with her general Smirnoff who after a nod from Zuma also left with the commissars and the Sororita who with surprising ease struck up an accord with Ionza as Carrus discussed the use of the few qualified PDF-ers with the general.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

As Carrus, Ionza, Elmenhorst and Smirnoff walked through the shuttleport they saw more Skitarii standing guard with other servitors walking around doing menial stuff like dusting and watering plants at the finely decorated place. Ionza leaned in telling Elmenhorst as they walked. "Mistress it looks like the planet have many servitors." Elmenhorst smiled a kind grey smile back as she croaked. "You haven't seen nothing yet my child, and if your beloved commissar gets his will you will see many more servitors like this."

Ionza stopped briefly as she watched and heard her beloved talk to Smirnoff who nodded in agreement as she stood there a bit shocked while shuddering a little as she looked at a servitor clanking past her. Once it had been a pretty blonde girl. Now it was an inhuman mobile vending-machine cast in sky-blue colors with golden rimming and Nuke-Coke splayed in large white curved letters on the front as she watched Elmenhorst draw her card for a soft-drink in it's terminal and soon she heard the well-known clank of a plastic bottle rattling in the black cover where her hips were.

She walked over to Carrus with a shocked expression as she hugged her longlas rightly stating while watching Elmenhorst withdraw her credit-card from the former woman while gaining a Nuke-Coke from it. "So this Commissar Techriarch is the future of Freudakia? A pretty human being turned into this?" She pointed at the human vending-machine as Carrus shrugged while checking on his lasgun while he looked in the direction of it and Elmenhorst as he answered. "Many will not be judged fit for combat and we need unthinking servants commissar Ionza. *He then pointed to the human snackbar who walked by on her grey thick robotic legs.* Plus this is the fate for many, as I have just agreed to turn a tenth of the population into servitors, plus that includes even people caught speeding or littering right now."

Ionza looked over at Elmenhorst saying weakly with a tad nervous expression. "Mistress do you copy this?" Elmenhorst taking a sip of her Nuke-Coke came over still smiling kindly at Ionza with her brown teeth simply said to the small woman. "I'm sorry my child, but it has always been that way on Ciralix, and with the Commissar Techriarch coming home with Black Ships billions will die young commissar."

Ionza quickly regained her composure as she walked straight up to Elmenhorst as she asked boring her merciless eyes into hers. "Tell me now Mistress Aagoth Elmenhorst what was the crime of that woman?" She pointed straight at the human vending-machine, Elmenhorst plainly answered looking straight back. "Prostitution commissar Ionza. It's the common-law penalty for that."

Ionza looked shocked back as she said. "I would at least have the poor wretch assigned to Cadia or the triplet planets of Slyforth Mistress as a soldier before making them into mindless servitors even as that thing." Carrus heard it as he all but roared. "Commissar Ionza, we deal with people on Ciralix in a certain way, so training people take time especially for a weak woman just used to suck cock would be a waste of time and resources." He turned making his greatcoat and coat fluff as he took his leave of Ionza and Elmenhorst as Elmenhorst whispered. "The Techriarch have spoken commissar Ionza." Ionza for her place answered as she closed her eyes and bowed head. "I suppose so-"

The sentence ended not finished as Elmenhorst walked calmly away from Ionza to rejoin Carrus and Smirnoff. She looked as the three others came near a black staircase with Smirnoff showing the way to Carrus who followed as he started to chat with Elmenhorst. She rapidly gained ground as she saw more inhuman servitors along with Skitarii feeling her heart being brought up to a pitch. But scream she would not as she instead summoned her rage sprouting out. "How dare you guys make good Emperor-worshiping individuals into servitors. *She then roared with the full rage of a commissar.* How dare you not giving these a chance to prove themselves as humans on the battlefield? Answer me that!" She pointed an accusatory finger at all three standing below the staircase.

Elmenhorst looked impressed at Ionza as she whispered to Carrus. "Your girl truly has spunk commissar Carrus, she is on fire you know." Carrus turned to her asking with a confused look while he was checking his meltagun. "What do I do about this Mistress Elmenhorst? Commissar Ionza will fight this bill every step on the way."

Elmenhorst nodded as she whispered. "I know, and she won't budge young Techriarch, so stand your ground this is your planet not hers." Carrus looked shocked back at Elemenhorst as he replied hefting his meltagun. "You think so Mistress Elemnhorst-" Elmenhorst answered unblinkingly. "I know so Techriarch."

Carrus in turn smashed his armoured glove into the rail of the staircase as he stood there before he snarled. "Commissar Ionza, come upstairs. We can't undo what the Adeptus Mechanicus and the Inquisition has done. Lest we will burn on pyres for coming in their way." He turned with his greatcoat and cape making a fuss about it as they were near the floor as he went outside looking at the black Valkyrie waiting for them.

Carrus closed his eyes as he walked through the glass-door while he said. "You know Mistress I have never before provoked that girl as she is the second best sniper at Freudakia. She can even angle her shots." Ionza came up the stairs as she heard Carrus say those words smiling a crooked smile though it disappeared as she spoke. "You are speaking of me sniping those Storm Troopers on Heritage commissar Carrus? It was a most foul affair Mistress they turned away from the most holy light of the Emperor to the Archenemy."

All four got inside with Elmenhorst clanking her fist to the wall signaling with two punches that resonated through the aircraft that it was to take off, which it immediately did as the four Imperial officers strapped themselves in their seats with Carrus and Ionza shifting their weapons to accommodate them as they sat down.

They discussed the more menial things as the airplane streaked across the dark skies of the industrialized planet. After about ten minutes they could all see the forest surrounding the Imperial Palace of the Techriarch. It was the birthplace of Zachary Carrus. He hadn't been there for fifteen years, yet now he was coming to take over it.

The castle jutted out like a brutal black spire in the forest which surrounded it, for most people it looked more like a prison, but both Carrus and Ionza looked forward to landing having a feast and a hard day's party after the day was done and gone as they sat smiling making smalltalk.

At the black landing-pad stood several men in the rain in embellished uniforms of quite a few colors of the uniform-spectrum with chests full of undeserved shining medals. Which in the minds of Carrus and Ionza likely was medals for winning the swimming-button or being the most silent boy on sleeping-block A than anything remotely heroic. Most looked facially like the famous Primarch Sanguinius, or would have if they weren't fat with double or triple chins and bellies far more used to consumption of tasteful and fat food than running headlong into battle. Yet here they stood the relatives of the young Techriarch who smiled as he walked over to them in the rain with the female sniper beside him clad in their black battlegear more looking like they should be on patrol in the jungle than meeting with family and in-laws.

Carrus smiled as he saluted the front man in a garish purple uniform with a red and gold scarf running across his bloated belly, he was of same height as Carrus though much fatter unlike the well-trained teenager. He said. "I don't believe you have met my lovely girlfriend and future wife, commissar Michelle Ionza." As he said that he made a deep and courteous bow to her while the uniformed members standing their with golden epaulets contrasting against the black of Carrus and Ionza gasped with shock.

One of them stepped forth. He was a bit more muscular than the rest as he said. "Zachary Carrus that impossible-" Farther he didn't come before Carrus quick as quicksilver was on him grabbing his throat as he snarled. "For you uncle Petrus it's commissar Carrus."

He made his voice dangerously low as he hissed while holding the man with his outstretched hand over the huge drop underneath to the forest. "Choose your next words with exceptional care uncle or I will throw you off this rock. You are gonna annul this wedding! *He then snarled.* Right?"

The man gasped and struggled against Carrus' grip as he finally gasped forth. "Y-yes-" Carrus let him onto the ledge again. The man had soiled himself as he stood there shivering from fear. Meanwhile Ionza said to the furthermost member of the Carrus-family standing there with a sweet sigh. "Hm it looks like my boyfriend put the fear of the commissar into Petrus Carrus."

The man glared back down at Ionza as he replied. "Still it's difficult to annul that marriage I'm afraid commissar Michelle Ionza. Since the Ecclecharcy is so behind it. I'm Zachary Carrus the current regent here." Ionza kept smiling as she said. "Well commissar Carrus doesn't come alone. I'm with him. *She held out her hand and up came her thumb.* The Black Ships. *Her pointer-finger came up.* The Inquisition. *The middle-finger came up.* And the war. *Her ring-finger came up as she said that.* What do I address you as by the way Zachary?"

The bulky man was about to do the same-finger-counting procedure as Ionza as he said. "Well I'm most commonly known as Arch-Duke-" Ionza cut him off gathering her hands at the side of her left cheek. "Excellent! Arch-Duke it is then Arch-Duke." She smiled widely as Carrus himself was calming down Petrus with the words. "Congrats uncle Petrus you passed the test. *He then glared into the man's eyes with his ice-cold blue eyes as he growled loud and clear.* Anyone ever bringing up the arranged marriage to me will be promptly executed." He calmed down a little as he said that while he ungloved his hand holding the gauntlet in his armpit as his hand slid into the jacket as he got out the cigar-case.

He opened it sliding out a lho-rod as Ionza said while she laid her merciless brown eyes onto the senior members of the Carrus family. They all gulped loudly as she even now smiling with a serene voice said. "I second commissar Carrus there. Mentioning of his arranged marriage would mean a most unfortunate death for the party bringing it up."

Elmenhorst coffed with both commissars making room for her giving her an uneasy look as she said with her voice sounding like a groaning un-oiled door-hinge. "The Adepta Sororitas is in agreement with the commissars. They have our permission to use deadly force if they see fit do do so." The senior members of the Carrus-family looked shocked on the two heartless young commissars and the elderly Sororita. The general Smirnoff stepped forward as he announced. "The Planetary Defense Force is fully behind the commissars and will support them in the name of the Emperor."

With that the military rule of Zachary Carrus was declared to just a few members of the first-family on Ciralix, yet he had the backing of many great organizations who surprisingly smooth managed to strike deals back at the shuttleport where the practical rule happened and discussed by the Fabricator and the Inquisitor.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Smoking both commissars entered the glass-doors to the party inside. The were followed by Elmenhorst and Smirnoff with the members of the Carrus-family trailing behind exchanging worried looks over what had just came home to them. The throne-room was a black marbled jewel with exquisite fur-carpets littered on the floor. Opulent chandeliers hanged from the black marble-roof. Fine tables made of dark Freudakian hardwood with lavish meals served up in equally lavish bowls of finely decorated gold on them with abundant food of all kinds from fruit and vegetable to the finest meats and cheeses imaginable.

Servitors trampled around with multiple trays on their many arms, inhuman as always. More machine than man or woman, they glared with red las-glares at the extremely lavishly clad humans present while their treys had seemingly endless supplies of soft water on them alongside canapés. The men were dressed in extremely heavily medaled chests with mock Stars of Terra on almost everyone of the finely sown uniforms. All had made from the finest silk, in the colors, white, jade-green, red, blue, yellow and such. They had also full compliments of commissar-sashes yet more of a golden-color. At their side hung their lavish swords in equally lavish scabbards contrasting with the well-used swords of Carrus and Ionza which hilts grinned ugly at the world in grime contrast to the jewel-encrusted gilded hilts of these mock-soldiers.

The ladies was dressed in the most ridiculously lavish hoop-dresses of all colors imaginable which meant many were downright ugly due to mixtures of flamboyant colors. Others were flamboyantly beautiful, especially if the woman wearing them were graceful making her float with the grace of a swan as they danced with those overblown so-called officers which Carrus and Ionza both in their silent mind had achieved medals for watching executions on pictcasts as for real would likely make them all barf.

Both commissars exchanged heartless, knowing grins as they strode into the lavish spectacle with everyone stopping what they were doing glaring at the pair. Clad not for a lavish party but for war. In the front in a gorgeously worked out white dress stood a quite plump young woman close to the age of Carrus and Ionza. She smiled at Carrus who scowled back at her letting his piercing eyes bore into her brownish eyes. She said with a shrill voice. "Techriarch I'm-" Carrus cut her off growling as he pointed to Ionza. "I suppose you are the woman I'm supposed to marry, but commissar Michelle Ionza is my love and I have zero intention of marrying anyone else." He then raised his voice to a terrifying scream as he pointed to the white-clad woman. "Consider that one canceled and anyone breathing a word about commissar Ionza not being my soon to be my wife will be inducted into my legions of Skitarii!"

An eerie silence fell over the party as they heard the words of Carrus as he was standing there in a dramatic poise with his weapons fully visible for all of them to see. Then Ionza saw something more terrifying as the children was at the party peeking out from behind the long dresses of their mothers all dressed like minute copies of their parents.

Ionza hissed. "In the Emperor's name, what sick game is this?" These children should be at bed not attending a party for adults." She snatched a crystal-glass from one of the serving-servitors taking a sip. She rapidly spat the content which she had just sipped out growling. "What kind of monsters are you? Having a party without alcohol?" Carrus looked mock-shocked at her as he hissed back to her. "That's simply twisted." He then shrugged stating. "Commissar Ionza I will take the children out to learn them how to shoot. Pick a cabinet for me."

He glared at his namesake as he said. "I assume you have a garden namesake." The regent simply nodded, and before Carrus could open his mouth and ask he pointed towards an elaborate exit with the typical casting of the Emperor and the loyalist Primarches being etched on in gold doing all sort of heroic stuff while looking glorious while doing so.

Carrus waved Smirnoff to follow him while Ionza trailed by Elmenhorst and the Arch Duke went towards the stairs of the golden-throne standing there in all it's grandeur with golden decorations of the might of the Emperor and his loyal Primarches being cut out in gold at it. Fine purple cushions had been added to it making it quite comfortable to sit down in. Too comfortable as Ionza noted as she slumped down in the chair noting that sitting in a dignified royal manner was all but impossible. Instead she slumped like an evil Chaos Warlord on it as she leaned on the longlas.

Nobody dared protest that she sat down there as Carrus hissed to Smirnoff. "General there are some guards here that ain't Skitarii? Right?" Smirnoff nodded. Carrus said. "Good. Go fetch those men and meet me and the children outside." Carrus looked at the children rapidly being mustered as he yelled seeing only the boys being mustered. "When I meant children I meant boys and girls as well!" Immediately the girls who had begun to be ushered out by their mums were ushered back.

Smirnoff saluted Carrus while in the background the girls were quickly mustered with the help of their mothers next to the boys. Carrus saluted him back then he waved with him the children outside to the lavish garden. It was much less a garden than a huge park with trees placed there in the shallow soil, white pagodas were everywhere. Ordered hedges and flower-beds. And garden-gnomes of the Emperor and his Primarches. They were everywhere. Carrus looked so strangely at them.

One of the kids a blonde haired young quite pretty girl saw that and stopped looking up at him as she said with her thin voice. "Commissar Techriarch, what is the matter." Carrus just smiled kindly down at her as he gently touched her hair as he said. "Just a tad puzzled over the Emperor being used as garden-gnomes here."

The girl said flatly. "My name is not Maria Commissar Techriarch. It's Leah, and I'm your second cousin twice removed. *She then giggled as she said.* The garden-statues of the Emperor wards off evil spirits. Even a child should know that." Carrus just smiled as he saw her reminded of himself when he was of that age. Already experienced with weapons as he mumbled. "Sorry about that Leah, I tend to be better with names after a while and you remind me of another girl I know. Now file up."

The smile vanished from his face as he saw them file up. They were in the hundreds. And strangely they filed up in surprisingly nice files, though of course a bit mottled as they weren't really experienced in military matters and they paid the Emperor's statues plenty of respect making deliberate efforts to avoid them.

Carrus then spoke up loudly. "Children of the Emperor and House Carrus we are gathered here today to explore the sanctity of ourself and the Emperor with the most holy protection of them all the mighty lasgun." He held his legendary black-stocked long lasgun forth then he said still loudly. "Today you will learn the basics about this most revered firearm, which is the backbone of the Imperium of Mankind!"

In the corner of his eye he saw Smirnoff coming with the guards, though they have dressed in sensible clothes though each man was carrying at least three lasguns alongside their garish golden-plated chest-plates. They had tall feathered golden helmets formed in a cone-shape. He glanced wearingly at their foppish outfits before he turned towards Smirnoff saluting him realizing he had used much time to file up the kids as he said. "I will get some Storm Trooper-armour off the ship tomorrow general Smirnoff."

Smirnoff merely responded with. "We have that for the sharper appointments, the smart uniforms are used within the palace and during parades commissar Carrus." Carrus as he suckled in the smoke of his lho-rod said with a cruel smile. "Excellent general. And I see your men brought some extra guns."

Smirnoff looked nervously back at the brutal teenager as he said. "I exceeded your orders commissar. Sorry if I was in error." Carrus just smiled as he stood there expressing while he was smoking. "No that's fine, you can think general. And that's very important."

He then freed his lasgun from it's leather-strap as he said loudly and clearly. "General I trust the men know well how to manage how you hand over a loaded lasgun from one of you to the next of you children of the Emperor." He then proceeded to point his lasgun 90 degrees to the roof saying. "First you point the lasgun onto the skies." Then he handed Smirnoff the lasgun saying. "Then you turn and hand your sider your lasgun pointing up to the skies." Smirnoff turned away from the children as Carrus said. "This is the most important lesson. In the Emperor's name you never ever point a loaded gun at any friend. *He whispered to Smirnoff pointing to a tree with no-one in the shooting direction.* Take aim at that tree general and fire."

Smirnoff did as Carrus said, shooting a small burst at the tree. Then when he ceased fire the gun immediately went 90 degrees up as Carrus said. "That's textbook shooting from general Sergei Smirnoff. Strive to shoot like that children and the Emperor will bless you."

Meanwhile Ionza was getting to pick and choose ministers for her new cabinet as she with a bored expression sat on the throne while the Arch-Duke and the Sororita whispered advice into her ears. She also had a bottle of Freudakian Red placed on the arm-rest while she hissed to Elmenhorst. "Mistress how much longer is this gonna take?" Elmenhorst smilingly whispered back to the chain-smoking teenager. "I understand this is boring commissar Ionza, but this is important work."

Ionza looked uninterested back as she listened mumbling. "The Emperor's blood." She sipped of a crystal-glass of Freudakian Red then she said. "I suppose so Mistress." She then turned to the Arch-Duke whispering. "I will retain prince Mars as the minister of industry Arch-Duke. He is as you say competent." She got up stretching like a cat as she hefted her advanced wargear growling. "By the Emperor am I bored. Two frakking hours to decide to keep status quo. Why the frak did commissar Carrus even come here?"

With that she stepped down the stairs from the throne with glass and lho-rod in hand and bottle underarm. As she went down Zachary Carrus leaned over to Elmenhorst with a nervous expression whispering. "Mistress Elmenhorst seems the young commissars ain't rulers at all." Elmenhorst hissed back. "No former regent, they are grade school teachers who teaches with guns which makes them Drill Abbots. Very dangerous cantankerous Drill Abbotts."

He looked a bit shocked at her as he said. "What about the arranged marriage to my nephew Mistress, what shall happen to it." Elmenhorst while glaring at the fur-caped back of Ionza merely responded. "Let the teenagers handle that one, they might prove useful in getting rid of the Redemptionists. Then you can reclaim your throne from the ashes as you know war is coming."

Ionza for her part rejoined the party. But the people have never drank before so one of two things had happened, they had either drank to much or were merely nipping at their first glass of wine as Ionza half-drunk waded in between them as she yelled holding her wine-glass high. "The Emperor's blood ladies and gentlemen. Always say that when taking a sip of the holy red wine of the Emperor as you are drinking his blood." Then she took a sip of the wine while she heard. "The Emperor's blood." Coming from the mass of finely dressed men and women there before she went over to a table parking her wine-bottle eating a few canapés as she whispered to one of her ladies in waiting. "I hate being like this lady. I'm too drunk to join commissar Carrus in schooling the kids, yet I haven't had enough."

The lady was one of tall origins, she literally towered over the tiny Ionza as she answered with a sweet voice. "I'm sure it will work itself out mistress." She smiled with her eyes downcast, Ionza on her side merely said calmly. "You can look at me lady, and call me commissar. I work for a living." The lady smiled as she said. "Tomorrow who shall help you get dressed mist...I meant commissar." Ionza laughed harshly responding with. "No-one, that's an abolished tradition lady. Me and my husband to be dresses ourselves and undresses eachother." The young lady Ionza was talking with blushed as she said while Ionza poured herself a new glass of wine. "Apologies commissar I was not aware that you already had consummated the relationship."

Ionza for her side smiled knowingly as she remarked. "Had I not popped his cherry and him mine one of us would not be a straight rabbit sister, but I read that you relied upon arranged marriages to sort things out." The woman blushed as she looked into the eyes of Ionza as she said. "Yes commissar." Ionza's glare hardened as she stood there smoking her lho-rod then she said. "That is an abomination lady. That's the first law we shall repeal. So you can marry your servant-boy if that's your wish."

Just as the young lady standing blushing next to the hardened young commissar was about to answer her father and mother came over having heard the conversation. The father was a man with the ridiculous yet common uniform in a garish purple design with a mock Star of Terra on it. He was of middling height, fattening, still retaining some of the looks of a certain famed Primarch.

Ionza immediately rested her eyes as she then growled. "Name your achievements in member of the family of my beloved." Her eyes narrowed until she almost squinted as he answered. "None in battle commissar-" Ionza cut him off as she growled. "Then why in the Emperor's name do you wear a frakking Star of Terra mister?" He saw Ionza unholster her laspistol as he started to sweat stuttering out. "S-shall I-I r-remove it c-commissar?" Ionza growled. "Hell yes you shall remove it alongside anything else not earned on the battlefield. *She raised her voice as she yelled.* Commissarial decree. Anyone seen with undeserved medals from tomorrow will be shot on the spot!"

She turned to the family as she lectured them about what kind of abomination the issue of arranged marriage was as Carrus a while earlier moved towards one of the garden-gnomes of the Emperor. Smirnoff said with desperation evident. "Commissar you must not move the garden-gnomes of the Emperor, lest he strikes you down."

Carrus smirked as he replied back. "Lets certainly hope these golden. *He picked one up realizing it was made of plastic.* I certainly hope the Emperor has more important issues at hand than a few garden-statues of him." He sat it down both hands extended to the sides head turned skyward as he said. "Seems the Emperor didn't see fit to strike me down for moving his blessed garden-gnomes, now move them men so the children of the Emperor can shoot and drill!"

Very soon Carrus waved forward a small girl as he showed her to lay down handing her his lasgun which he had gotten back from Smirnoff, he adjusted the iron-sights on his weapon so she would have a chance hitting the target Carrus had arranged for being placed about fifty meters down the park as he said calmly. "Take aim child." He was kneeling just beside her as he then still as calmly said. "Fire when ready." The girl clad in a yellow long dress cracked off a badly aimed shot as Carrus bent over her showing her with never ending patience how to readjust the sights. She did. She cracked off a few more shots that missed the target, then she cracked off a shot that hit home she smiled at him who smiled back as he said. "Excellent girl, you made the shot."

He then turned to the next in line as he registered that the guards were starting to do the same emulating his way of teaching the children in the park how to shoot in his calm safe style. The safety was on every gun handed. The children was lined up in ordered lines.

A few hours later Carrus had ordered the guards to follow the children to their quarters he came back to the throneroom with Smirnoff, both eagerly discussing the next day. Much to the surprise of Carrus most of his family-members were without their medals. They were laying on the table as Carrus fetched two glasses of wine handing one to Smirnoff, then he clanked it together with Smirnoff both saying. "The Emperor's blood." Then they took a sip as they made their way over to Ionza who stood joking with a few men and women of the Carrus-family who laughed genuinely at her jokes.

Carrus immediately asked as he came from behind of Ionza. "Say me fellow commissar. Have you threatened to execute my family-members if they sprout fake medals?" Ionza turned on her heel going straight to him, then she gave him a kiss right on the smacker before she said. "Not until tomorrow my love, but they reacted early which is just as well."

Carrus smirked as he kissed back then he listened to Ionza's answer as he looked around. Some of the nobles had fallen drunkenly asleep. Others were singing crude bar-songs in the glory of the Emperor severely off-tune. He also glanced over to the throne where the cabinet of ministers were discussing stuff with Elmenhorst and his namesake. He replied. "That sounds great, what did you agree on dear?" He held her in a passionate embrace letting his whole family suck in the notion that she was his girl as he soon lifted her up and began to go towards their chambers for stuff lovers tend to do, and Ionza smiled as she let him lift up her slender body wrapping her arms around him as she answered. "We argued for twenty minutes, then came to the conclusion that I was right." With that they both laughed as Carrus carried Ionza away.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I've fully read through your first post, and I can immediately see the changes that your edits have brought. There is a better overall sense of clarity, now, that I get when I am reading through this. There are spelling mistakes here and there, but everyone has those :grin:. Very good work, Beavis, will try and read the rest soon.

Also, what are pogroms again?


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pogroms is violent persecution of an ethnic or religious group. So very nasty stuff indeed.

And thank you for the kind words. 

I shall try to exercise verbal pogroms on my SPAG.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

For Carrus and Ionza the following weeks went down in relative peace unlike what the rest of their warlike lives had provided for them. The jungles of Freudakia was far off with its jungle-patrols and infiltrations into enemy territory. They both relished in teaching the young cousins of Carrus how to wage war as Zuma and Lucius with their blessing did atrocity after atrocity in the name of the Emperor.

Doors were kicked in by brutal members of the Planetary Defense Force. Whole families killed. The pogroms of Carrus had hit Ciralix like they a few years earlier had hit Freudakia. Millions died, many nailed to crosses as reminders that resistance was futile to the Inquisition and Adeptus Mechanicus. Psykers was loaded into the Black Ships of High Inquisitor Selpid. Their family-members was seconded to the Adeptus Mechanicus. The fit ended up lobotomized in the ritual torture the Adeptus Mechanicus did to people they made into the Skitarii at this location.

That mattered little for Carrus and Ionza aware as they were, but their life was just a fun party yet as they by day when they didn't sneak off for trysts taught young boys and girls how to shoot and fight at close quarters and they had redesigned the garden to fulfill their own needs as workout-machines filled the pagodas and other enclosed places of the garden which had been left untouched for millennias. The evenings were filled by banquets and drunken revelry for both commissars as they embraced the decadent life-style of Imperial nobility fully.

Though one shadow remained. Carrus had ordered a full wing of the Imperial palace enclosed to anything but the servitors, himself, Ionza and Zuma. Questions meant death. All the relatives of Carrus knew was something that ate eight Groxes per day plus generous quantities of fish, salad and fruit were there were housed there.

Hushed rumors were whispered amongst the nobles when they thought the two commissars were not present as the nobles knew little about the true abilities of neither commissar. Yet as Carrus and Ionza got dressed for a new day in their extremely luxurious private chambers Zuma came over to them with a sad face as he said. "Commissars the Librarian has felt a disturbance in the warp, and he communicated with me we were all to go and investigate the matter."

Carrus smiled as Ionza were fitting him into the armour as he said. "Order received Inquisitor, shall you wear the powered armour Inquisitor Zuma?" He hefted his guns getting them into place as he mounted his sword-belt with the chainsword attached as he stood there with the shadow-stealing cape and his blackened out outfit contrasting with the brightly colored inquisitorial robe Zuma was wearing while on the walls the usual scenes of the Emperor or his Primarches doing something heroic played out.

Beside Carrus in her own blackened out commissar-uniform stood Ionza. Soon with her longlas in hand. Zuma nodded saying. "I predict resistance commissars, so dress me up in the powered armour Techriarch, but we will ghost in discretely so you will guard me nobody else. *He laid his eyes on both commissars as he then said.* I hope that is abundantly clear commissars." Both nodded as they said. "Aye Inquisitor."

Soon Carrus had Zuma mounted in his powered armour as he whistled in the armoury placing the helmet in a hook of the armour's belt.. Then they walked to a Valkyrie Ionza had got prepped for them meeting her as monstrous Skitarii patrolled the area of the black-walled place.

All three chatted lively as they entered the Valkyrie that soon streaked over the battleship-grey clouds of Ciralix towards where the strike-team was going. It landed with Carrus mounting his obsidian black bayonet as he soon got out of the Valkyrie onto a large city.

A large grey cathedral jutted out of the grey industrial city with grey-black living-quarters. The Valkyrie had landed at a blackish plaza. Infront of the cathedral was a large pyre erected. A mob was of course in place with random people screaming. "Burn the heretic." All were dressed in a manner that concealed their faces, with reddish robes.

Carrus soon walked towards them having drawn his lasgun. Meanwhile Zuma and Ionza took up positions at the opposite end of the cathedral. Zuma noted Ionza lay down in a prone position mere meters from him, yet he couldn't even sense her which made the hair on his back stick up while he himself covered at an entryway even through his black powered armour made him audible as it sounded like a refrigerator with it's whirring.

Still he noted something was off as suddenly he felt blood drip from his nose. Ionza saw it, yet she was clearly more intent on safeguarding her lover than the Inquisitor as she remained in place with her longlas aimed at individuals in the mob.

Carrus for his sake entered the proximity of the mob with his lasgun in his hands. It was soon hanging from the side as the mob greeted him while he shook their hands smiling at the the members of the Redemptionists. Eventually Carrus made his way through the mob to the pyre. Bound to it was a small boy. Hardly more than maybe six years of age. Golden hair, fair of skin, yet the black eyes of him shun with an eternal evil that filled the soul with dread.

Still he got up to the pyre as he loosened the bayonet from his lasgun depressing his urge to pound the boy into a bloody pulp as he felt the evil and unnaturalness radiate from the boy. A priest came upon Carrus wearing the typical red robes Redemtionists tended to wear as he with a scratchy voice said. "Commissar this thing is a boy most unholy-" Carrus just growled back. "Silence you dog. We don't hurt children no matter what they have done. We turn them to the light of the Emperor so they can fight for his eternal glory."

As he said that Carrus loosened the holster of his laspistol while Ionza targeted the priest who swiftly bowed and got out of the way of Carrus who soon cut the rope holding the boy then lifted the boy up starting to make his way through the mob again.

He didn't take many steps as he mounted his black low-peeked commissar-cap onto the head of the boy before a small woman clad in the formless red burkha the Redemptionists tended to wear stepped onto his path unlike the rest who balked walking away from him. She revealed a plain, pale face to him, weak-chinned with a nose far too large as she spoke with a voice sounding more like a badly oiled door than anything else. "You know what that boy did to my boys commissar?"

Carrus looked flabbergasted at the woman still carrying the boy as he answered. "No ma'am I don't know. Please tell me." She looked mournfully at him as she said. "That boy murdered my boys." Carrus replied. "I'm so sorry ma'am, nothing can beat that sort of loss." He then added still carrying the boy with sadness visible across his face. "Ma'am if I can do anything. I mean anything. Just speak up." She replied tersely. "I want that thing dead." She pointed straight at the boy, Carrus just shook his head saying. "No can do. The Inquisition wants this boy for their own reasons, so please step aside."

With that the frail woman stepped aside, once again concealing her face. Carrus looked a bit sad after her, yet he soon was wading through the mob. This time he didn't exchange any handshakes as he carried the psychopath through the throng.

Eventually Carrus made his way over to Ionza and Zuma. Zuma barfed as Carrus closed in with the child seeing him bleed profusely from his mouth, eyes, nose and ears Carrus said. "By the Emperor man, are you alright Inquisitor?" Zuma waved him to go to the Valkyrie just as he toppled over to his knees vomiting a bloody slop on the dark tarmac.

Carrus ran into the Valkyrie, soon banging his fist onto the metal superstructure of it making it swiftly fly off just as Ionza came out of hiding with a deeply worried look on her face as she asked. "Inquisitor are you alright?" He was about to answer as she struck him in the neck with a syringe of stabilizers and regeneratives she had gotten up from her jacket-pocket as she hit the vox while she laid Zuma in a stable position. "Commissar Ionza here, voxing in from Hell-square, needing immediate medivac ASAP. Emergency. I repeat emergency. Commissar Michelle Ionza over and out."

With that Ionza's day were spent as she tried desperately to save the Inquisitor as he went into shock. She eventually tore off the chestplate of the powered armour giving him an adrenaline-shot straight to his heart as he then came convulsing back to life just as a medivac-Valkyrie landed a few meters away.

For Carrus the day had different things in store as he spent the air-trip toying with the boy. Yet he knew in his heart this was the most evil person he had ever known so he was always on guard never once showing a vulnerable side. The Valkyrie soon landed and he with the boy tugging his armoured hand went off the airplane.

As they went off they passed one of the Astropaths. He immediately went into shock barfing. The green-robed man with metallic replacements for vocal-cords, eyes and such was dead before he hit the tarmac. Carrus immediately ran over to him letting go of the boy as he looked at the guards present while he removed his armoured gauntlet feeling at the jugulars of the Astropath.

He growled as he felt no pulse from the man bleeding from every orifice. "Dammit, he is dead." He then looked up to the guards as he barked. "Get the frakking psykers over to the Arbitrators guardsmen before more of them dies ASAP" The nervous guards almost barked back. "Yes commissar." And they soon were starting to evacuate the psykers who all had taken ill just because of this small boy, most were laid up in beds barfing and bleeding and had to be carried. Carrus made his way over to the boy as he sighed. "You little monster, you kill even without meaning it." The words were harsh, yet the way he said it was more sad as he looked into the angellic face of the boy looking so innocent. Yet the black eyes betrayed the boy's evil nature.

Carrus spent the next few days secluded from the world not daring to sleep or even eat in the company of the young boy who told him him details about his soulless deeds that frightened the young man down to his core. Yet he pressed on showering the boy with love and attention, suppressing his hatred for the boy. He didn't dare falling asleep as he imagined that the boy would likely slit his throat just for doing it like he had murdered his adopted brothers.

The doctors of Califrona elected to put Zuma into an artificial coma due to the injuries he sustained when meeting the blank boy. Carrus on his side was unavailable due to isolating himself with the boy concentrating on giving him at least one pleasant memory of his life.

That left Ionza in charge of the Inquisition's purge on the planet. As was when she met with the general staff in a board-room at the Imperial palace. The generals and other finely dressed leaders swarmed into the room where Ionza was waiting sipping some fine wine from a crystal chalice sitting at the throne normally reserved for Techriarchs with her slender legs crossed as she gleamed across the table towards the officials.

One of them. A man of fairish complexion, neatly trimmed brown beard, narrow eyebrows and face almost like that of a rat clad in the robes of the Administratum gasped in shock as he said with a simpering voice. "By the Emperor's balls I have never-" Ionza immediately placed the chalice on the marble-table as she got onto her feet as she said calmly with a dangerously low voice as she loosened her holster for her laspistol. "I hope you would never use such a language official.... *She paused as she read his name-sign from quite the distance as she then read.* Official Hendrix."

She then changed her tune as she clapped her hands. "You are all welcome to this meeting for the future of Ciralix generals and officials of other places." Ionza smiled playing the perfect hostess as a huge mountain of a man burst through the ranks clad in the black, red and gold outfit fitting a Justicar of the Adeptus Arbitators as he went straight up to the tiny teenage woman and roared. "How dare you call this-"

Ionza slapped him straight on the jaw, then she drew her powered rapier activating it putting it straight to the throat of the towering man as she calmly said. "I'm a fully ordained commissar as my sash shows and you Justicar Eppes shall show me the respect I'm due, or I will have to explain to the Inquisition that I beheaded you for rudeness. *She looked coldly at him as she hissed.* I hope that's perfectly clear Justicar."

He glared hatefully down at her as she stood there having him by sword-point as he spoke in his harsh voice, the sound assaulted the ears. "You dare threaten a Justicar of the Adeptus-" He was cut off by Ionza taking the sword closer to his throat he felt it penetrate the skin as she hissed. "Had my boyfriend been here, you would already lay headless on the floor Justicar." He nodded then said. "I'm sorry commissar Ionza, but why in the name of the Emperor did you send every psyker of the Imperial palace to us?"

Ionza stood nailed to the spot for a while, then she lowered the rapier deactivating it as she said sporting a half-smile. "Well Justicar you are the only well-guarded prison commissar Carrus knew about." She continued as she sheated her sword. "How do you think Astropaths live Justicar? We can't have them running around freely lest they were to be possessed and worse."

Eppes said hoarsely. "I know that already, but why in the name of the Emperor did you send me your psykers." Ionza just responded with barking. "Everyone but the Fabricator and the Justicarr out, we are going to discuss stuff only the adults shall know about."

With that everyone swiftly exited the room leaving Ionza, Eppes and Lucius there. As the brown oak-door closed Ionza said. "Commissar Carrus found something rarer than diamonds and infinitely more valuable. He found a blank."

Eppes glared at Ionza as he said shocked. "Blanks I thought they were mere legends commissar." Ionza smiled kindly at him as she shook her head. "No Justicar they are only extremely rare and they hurt the psykers which is why I have stepped into the shoes of the Inquisitor as he came too close to the Blank and suffered badly from it. *She smiled as she then said while she bored her cold brown eyes into the helmet-visor of Eppes.* Breathe a word of this Justicar and you will end your days as an Arcoflaggellant."

Eppes glared back as he said. "No need for threats commissar. *He saw Ionza tense as her hand went down for her bolt pistol and sword as he rapidly exclaimed.* I will keep the secret commissar." Ionza smiled as she said while relaxing. "That's well and good Justicar. I'm sorry for the threats, but this is really a very important thing to keep to yourself. *She glanced over to Lucius as she said.* I hope that's abundantly clear for both of you gentlemen." Lucius merely nodded as Eppes almost barked. "Yes commissar!"

She then headed over to a well-furnished dark-wooded cupboard where a few fine greenish wine-bottles with Freudakian Red as she poured herself some of the liquid into her empty wine-glass. "Want a glass of wine Justicar? We have very important issues to discuss." Eppes merely said. "Sorry commissar but in the Emperor's name I don't drink on duty nor whatsoever as I consider it the devils drink."

Ionza merely smirked as she whispered. "The Emperor's blood." Taking a sip of the wine enjoying the taste as she turned to Eppes stating. "How would the public react to annulment of arranged marriages, rights for slaves and servants and rights for women Justicar?"

He looked shocked back at her as he said with shock which was heard in his voice. "You cannot mean to do that commissar. The priesthood are full of Redemptionists-" Ionza's expression hardened as she growled. "Yeah I know it is. And I was under the impression it was the job of the Adeptus Arbites to curtail such people not encourage them."

Eppes looked back at Ionza's narrowing eyes as he said. "That's not our duty. It's to upheld the Lex Imperalis commissar in the name of the Emperor, and watch your tune with me girl I'm a Justicar of the Adeptus Arbites." Ionza merely growled. ""That's fine Justicar, and I shall be respectful, just remember you must give respect to achieve respect." Eppes bowed his head as he heard Ionza say those words, they hit home hard but true he was too used to Imperial nobles that shivered and covered if he showed the merest hint of anger. While this little slip of a girl would rather slip his throat than accept his threats as she stood there drinking her wine.

Ionza drank some of the wine then she said. "Justicar I want you and your Arbitrators to aid the Planetary Defense Force in imprisoning every member of the Ecclecharchy here at this planet." Eppes looked shocked over to Lucius as he exclaimed. "Have you agreed to this Fabricator-" Lucius merely nodded as he glared back at him with unblinking las-eyes where he stood as a menacing warmachine with a multimedia where his gullet once were, covered in the rust-red robes of Adeptus Mechnicus with several mechandrites hanging idly by. For most people he was utterly inhuman, yet Ionza knew her beloved saw him as what every human should one day become.

Eppes then said. "You know that means we must arrest millions of priests commissar?" Ionza nodded as she said with her purring voice. "Honestly Justicar I don't think neither me nor commissar Carrus would stick around this place for long. *She stretched and yawned as she then said.* Things are dull here, nobody drinks or smokes. Everybody live long uninteresting, dull lives. And it didn't help the Black Ships arrived with us."

Eppes nodded as he said. "It doesn't help that the journalists describe you as a gold-digging whore as well commissar." Ionza just shrugged as she said. "Can you suppress this Justicar? Commissar Carrus would have them all beheaded if he learns of this, and you are right that doesn't help us staying one bit."

Eppes nodded as he said. "I shall do you that favor commissar in the name of the Emperor." With that he saluted her and marched out as Ionza said to the Fabricator. "Would there be anything new to discuss Fabricator?" Lucius merely shook his head and Ionza then said. "I will take my leave then unless there are pressing concerns that means I have to stay Fabricator."

Lucius shook his head and Ionza soon was out the door as she regarded the officials that were gathered in the hallways as she said while hefting her longlas in her arms. "The meeting is set, the Fabricator will make the rulings." As they went in she went to see to Elmenhorst.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ionza soon found her hefting her longlas as she walked through the hallways to the infirmary where Elmenhorst was holed up. The health had finally failed the old nun as Ionza noted that anytime a noble crossed her path him or her rapidly gave her a look of terror then scurrying over to another section making sure they didn't follow her through the finely decorated hallways with the Emperor and his øloyal Primarches doing anything heroic and not flipping Grox-burgers as Ionza privately wished.

Even so she walked past checkpoint after checkpoint were human guards rapidly ushered the small black-clad woman through. Eventually the infirmary was reached. Ionza smiled bleakly as she passed through the white bare walls at that place. Doctors and nurses with servitors in tow scurried around the place.

Still Ionza with firm steps walked towards the room where Elmenorst were interred. Eventually she reached the grey steel-door and knocked. "Enter." Ionza heard the weak gravelly voice from the other side of the door. Then she opened the door smiling as she peeked inside saying happily as she looked at the elderly nun that had been reading a leather-bound book sitting with a grey hospital-gown on in the bed. "Hi Mistress Elmenhorst, its me commissar Ionza. *She entered the room locking the door behind her as she continued.* You had a rough time yesterday, I even had to kickstart your heart."

Elmenhorst looked confused at Ionza as she said while coffing. "I felt myself disappear yesterday commissar, what happened?" Ionza with a tender smile walked over while she shifted her gear, soon she was sitting on the white steel-bed Elmenhorst was laying at having dragged off her leather-love saying. "You fainted Mistress and I had to kickstart your heart with a shot of adrenaline. You didn't handle the news well about commissar Carrus isolating himself with that boy."

Elmenhorst nodded and then said. "Yeah in the Emperor's name that is a bad omen when the Planetary Governor does that." Ionza just shook her head as she softly said. "My boy has his reasons and I felt the presence of that boy myself. He is pure evil and almost killed the Inquisitor just by his presence. Commissar Carrus makes a wise decision when not letting the boy mingle with anyone else."

Elmenhorst looked surprised at Ionza as she said. "The Inquisitor is down as well child." Ionza nodded with a sad look as she said. "Must the Emperor bless and keep the Inquisitor Mistress, but last I heard he was put in an artificially induced coma just to make the swelling of his brain go down. At least the doctors has given him a fair chance to live."

The old nun looked mortified at Ionza as she said. "You almost losing an Inquisitor are horrible news child." Ionza just shrugged answering. "We can do little for that blank coming in contact with the Inquisitor Mistress Elmenhorst, but I wanted to discuss something else with you."

Elmenhorst smiled a bit looking at the young commissar as she said. "Anything child." Ionza bored her merciless brown eyes into the eyes of Elmenhorst as she asked. "How do you envision your death to be Mistress?" Elmenhorst looked with a sudden chill back at the young woman sitting by her bedside as she said. "I envision commissar Carrus-" Ionza just shook her head as she with a sad look said. "Negative Mistress, that will destroy my boy. Get a new plan."

The hairs stood on the back of Elmenhorst as she realized Ionza was about to kill her as she saw Ionza's hand slide into the jacket-pocket as she said. "I will wait then, maybe you can do the favor instead commissar Ionza." Ionza smiled sadly retorting. "My boy will hate that, but I'm willing to do it when he is not looking Mistress as you would just be another body in my wake. *She shrugged as she said.* With for commissar Carrus it would destroy him."

The hand slid out of her pocket as Ionza smiled a little then stroke the cheek of the elderly nun while she said with her melodic voice. "Its not that bad though your council would be missed Mistress." Elmenhorst smiled a sad smile back as she said. "My life-force is all but spent my child and most importantly the boy has your advice." Ionza laughed a little tugging her head back saying. "Well here I will be his queen of queens just as he is the king of kings on this planet for the time being, but I doubt we will rule for long due to the pogroms and other terrifying stuff we has put into motion Mistress."

She then looked Elmenhorst in the eyes with her mellow brown eyes as she said. "I must take my leave Mistress I have to learn the art of following in the shoes of an Inquisitor." Elmenhorst smiled a bit as she said gently. "Yeah go with the Emperor my child must he bless you and keep you." With that Ionza got up from the bed turned around saluting Elmenhorst before marching out after unlocking the door. She was happy in her heart, she didn't have to kill the old nun today at least.

A full week passed with Ionza being the defacto ruler of Ciralix. Any questions could result in death as the pogroms without pity progressed as now Redemtionists were taken in by the millions. Many died and were simply tossed into mass-graves, the fit were made into Skitarii and a few was re-indoctrinated.

Yet something really terrifying were felt within the walls of the Imperial palace on Ciralix. The unnatural being within it had everyone on edge. Eventually something even more unnatural than even the Black Ships were felt in it's orbit.

A true Culexus Assassin had entered orbit with it's starcraft. Latent psyker died in droves just collapsing on the streets of Ciralix often while doing really mundane things like buying bread, eating or just simply walking in the grey-black streets.

Ionza had herself organized a honorguard to meet the assassin with, she noted the men were nervous looks flickered as the dark craft approached. More than one lost their bladders in fear and terror of the Culexus Assassin within the black craft radiating pure evil.

Ionza herself felt an urge as she stood on the black tarmac in the3 rain smoking a lho-rod with her poncho up to order the anti-aircraft batteries to open up on the craft, yet she repressed the fear as she said with the lho-rod in hand. "Men you are dismissed, go and report to the barracks." She already regretted saying that as she fluffed her shadow-stealing greatcoat as she stood there in the middle of the open plaza watching the dark craft emerge from the battleship-grey clouds above her which never stopped raining.

The craft landed, and out stepped a lithe blackclad woman. Ionza could tell she would normally be a beaut maybe even rivalling herself. Yet the unnaturalness the woman emitted made Ionza feel like attacking her and pulverizing the woman. Something she knew she had absolutely no chance about doing despite her own skill with the blades as she glanced over at the grisly Animus Speculum a skeleton-helmet with a huge cannon-like thing attached to the top of.

Ionza smiled a bit as she strode forward tossing away the lho-rod as she went straight to the assassin giving a stiff military salute, which was repeated by the assassin as she said with a voice sounding like caramel dipped in honey. "Where is the boy commissar?"

Ionza smiled tersely as she said. "Safe with commissar Carrus, shall I contact him and make him give you the boy?" The assassin merely nodded as Ionza gently tapped her left ear until she was at their private vox-channel saying. "Commissar Carrus, commissar Ionza here. The assassin of Clade Culexus is here to fetch the boy. Over"

Ionza heard a hiss then the voice of her beloved. "Thats read commissar Ionza, meet me at the west wing forty-third floor access-plan B-29. Commissar Carrus over and out." Ionza smiled a little to the assassin as she said. "We are to head to the forty-third floor assassin, just follow me."

With that Ionza waved with her the assassin who followed her soon through the hallways of the palace. Had the nobles of the Carrus-family cut Ionza a far berth before, that was nothing compared to now. Nobody wanted to know who the lithe tall beautiful female following her was as they just with a glance felt nameless terror filling their souls with pure dread before they fled the opposite way.

That suited the commissar just fine as she smiled gently leading the assassin to a black-doored elevator saying. "We are at the sixty-eight floor assassin." She pressed the button next to the elevator making it zip up towards them. The doors sprung open, inside a gaggle of noblemen of the Carrus-family soon panicky tried to exit as the commissar and assassin entered.

Ionza said with a crooked smile. "Wow seems like you have your fear-factor in order assassin." The assassin just glared at her as Ionza shrugged saying. "So much for simple chit-chat assassin." Then as the elevator was emptied of screaming noblemen who howled in abject terror as they exited she pressed the black button leading to the forty-third floor.

It soon zipped down eventually opening the doors there. The two feared women soon exited as the assassin said. "I sense the boy is near commissar." Ionza smiled relived as it meant her beloved had not been murdered by the boy most likely. The soon saw the two males, one big and disheveled with an unshaven mug glaring at them with tired eyes, beside him standing in a fine purple uniform was the boy. Face all angelic with golden hair, yet evil beyond time came from the black soulless eyes of the boy.

The assassin walked over to Carrus, saluting him saying. "Clade Culexus thanks you commissar for this favor." Carrus just saluted back lying. "It was an honor assassin." Then him and Ionza stood alone watching the assassin walk with the boy into the elevator. As soon as the doors closed Carrus whispered. "I hope I never get to meet such a psychopath again, he frakking murdered his big brother by slowly sawing off his head."

Ionza looked a bit more smilingly as she cuddled up next to him as she said. "Comeon, this boy is merely six or seven he can't be-" She trailed off as Carrus glared into her eyes with blood-shot eyes before he stated. "That boy is pure evil, he murdered his siblings just to do it. I hope I never see that monster again." He began to walk before he turned saying. "I want wine, and you in a certain red dress darling within ten minutes serving me my meal and becoming the desert."

The small woman smirked as she retorted. "You haven't had me for like a week and already you sounds like a convict my love." She giggled as she gently kissed him. He kissed her back as he said. "I haven't dared letting anything near that psychopath least of all you, he almost slit the throat of a frakking guard."

Ionza looked calmly up at Carrus gently stroking his hair saying. "Don't think about that boy anymore, think about the lush lusty girl you call your girlfriend instead who have gone for a full week without you inside me." He laughed as he picked her up while she left her arms go around his neck saying. "Life often has hidden joys, the trick is by the Emperor is finding out how to enjoy that life."

With that he carried her to their private quarters for their own private stuff. Carrus spent the next week having sex with Ionza, sleeping and eating leaving Ionza to run the planet as she saw fit.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

While his planet burned Carrus went through the gardens where his guards were teaching his young family-members how to shoot. He smiled smugly as he thread forth through what had once been a fine park. Now it was a drill-area where makeshift targets were sat up as he knew several of the rooms which earlier had been put to use for the wastefulness of nobility, now it was facilities where teachers taught the kids varying subjects relating to warfare as that was the only way Carrus and Ionza knew to be around children.

A man clad in the usual Kasrkin-like gear came over saluting Carrus saying. "Apologies commissar, but two of the children of the Carrus-family is absent." Carrus smiled a knowing smile as he got his hand inside his greatcoat finding the casket of lho-rods, he then fished one out igniting it taking a puff from it which he throughly enjoyed before he with a soothering voice answered. "Relax soldier, they are just children goofing off like me and Ryan Crispus did."

He closed his eyes remembering the good times with Crispus. All the times they were less than diligent in their duties, the time they snuck out even managed to go past the outer guard-systems just to go for a swim. He almost started to laugh as he remembering Harken yelling at them both. He remembered well they getting their meltaguns by the Tech-Priests. They could hardly even lift the things, himself hit the floor the first time he tried to fire it and Crispus soon was laying on the floor beside him. Then his thoughts darkened. He thought about Crispus being a psyker, a chill ran down his back as his expression went from one of innocent joy to horror as him smashing the pitcher from behind of his former best-mate leaving him on the floor with the skull caved in crippled as he accidentally snapped the nerves to the spine.

With a look of horror he spat out the lho-rod saying. "Just like me and Crispus." The guard tried to sound encouraging as he said. "You know kids commissar-" Carrus just glared at him, his eyes were of death as he roared. "Everone post-haste to the assembly-area, theory-day today!" With that Carrus went running off as he pointed while barking the order.

Soon he went through a garden-gate, he noticed the temperature fall as he raced through the garden where he soon went through a section which was all covered in snow. He sped up with visible worry stamped on his face with the memory of Crispus burning clearly in the back of his mind as he raced through a labyrinth he found oddly familiar yet strange as the green hedge had turned white with ice and snow.

From a distance he heard laughter from children, he thought. "I have been to war-zones but children playing still can beat out a war-zone." Still he barged forward towards the direction of where he heard the children laugh. Soon he encountered them. A small boy and girl, both around ten, with the trademark blonde hair of the Carrus-family. He saw the boy firing off missile after missile of ice slowly building a fine castle of ice while the girl all over the moon was playing on the ramparts jumping through thin air just to land at a new section which just was erected by the boy.

Carrus sped up at full speed as he barked. "Cease your spell-casting right now boy or you will die on the spot Valerian!" The boy panicked and the blast caught the girl mid-air shooting her down. She fell down with a shriek though Carrus through a mixture of luck and timing managed to catch the girl as she came down while he slid in the snow and ice at his combatboots. He soon had her placed safely on the ground as his hand went into the outer pocket of the feeling at the syringes lining the inside while he pondered snuffing out the young life infront of him.

He then thought about Ivanovic and instead growled to the boy. "Valerian come with me, same with you Viola." With that both followed him as he went out of that part of the garden. Outside only very few was present of either guards or children. Still Carrus stopped in the middle as he roared. "Anyone entering the Triarii-section of the garden shall be shot on sight! *He struck a dramatic posture as he then snarled.* Breathe a word of this and you will join my Skitarii!" With that Carrus dragged with him the two children towards the quarters of the Grey Knight.

People in general avoided Carrus due to the fear, yet now they saw his scowl and one member of his family even wet himself just by meeting his glance as he walked through the white-marbled hallways with the usual decor of the Emperor and his loyal Primarches doing something heroic instead of chopping vegetables as he would rather have seen.

Still he dragged the children with him as they went past numerous inhuman Skitarii standing guard with guns where their gullets had once been. Carrus noted the children act a bit uneasy as he stopped then turned around as he kneeled infront of them saying while he smiled tenderly. "Thats our guardians the immortal Skitarii the warriors of the Ommnissiah which are most holy servitors of the Emperor's mercy children. They must be revered and worshiped as Machine Spirits bonded with human intelligence making the holiest of machines."

The boy looked sullen into his eyes, blue and sparkling with innocence. Carrus recognized that the boy basically was like himself at that age while he said. "Commissar where are you taking us?" The voice was small and thin, expression nervous from the boy in the green jumpsuit. Carrus sighed as he said. "To a friend as I hope I can have him lock your mind for psychic powers Valerian and check your sister for her own psychic powers." He smiled tenderly as he caressed the cheeks of both kids as he asked. "Can we go now?" The kids nodded each taking a hand letting him lead them through the hallways.

Eventually they reached a huge wooden door. Carrus let go of Viola's hand as he stepped forward knocking hard on the black door contrasting against the marble though with several Skitarii standing guard around it. Ivanovic yelled from inside. "Who is there?" Carrus replied back. "Commissar Carrus Librarian, I have and issue I must discuss with you."

With that Ivanovic came and opened the doors, the kids immediately hid behind the commissar as they saw his grey-robed bulky body which completely dwarfed Carrus'. With a deep voice he said. "State your business then commissar Carrus." Carrus shrugged as he dragged the quivering Valerian to the front of him saying. "Found psyker Librarian. I think the Pariah I found might have unlocked his powers sir." Ivanovic scratched his broad fair-skinned jaw as he said. "Most likely correct commissar. But why do you bring me the boy?"

Carrus replied back still holding the boy infront of him. "Tremendous psychic potential dangerous to keep without mind-locking." Ivanovic nodded as he said. "You know much of this and you have many experiences with psykers commissar. I shall do the mind-lock." He now stepped back as he snatched the boy going into the room as both Carrus and Viola heard horrible screaming from the room standing outside even through Carrus did a good job with rapidly removing his armoured gauntlets and pressing his bare hands to her ears after he had yapped. "Press your finger as far as you can into your ears and scream as loud as you can Viola!"

The girl of course did as asked but it was all in vain, she knew her brother was being tortured from the desperate screams inside the room. Eventually the screaming stopped and the door soon opened. Out came Ivanovic carrying Valerian's limp body. Carrus looked incredulous at him as he said. "Did you kill him Librarian?" Ivanovic shook his head as he stated. "Negative commissar." As he handed the boy over to Carrus he said. "You have found a potential Grey Knight, guard him well. as I have given him our mark." Carrus nodded as he said. "What about Viola Librarian, she was present when sossery was committed." The Grey Knight turned as he said to Carrus. "Just make sure no-one can see me, and Viola have the building of an Inquisitor so I let the memory stand commissar."

With that the doors closed as Carrus carrying the unconscious Valerian with the shocked Viola by his side tugging at his greatcoat as he walked through the corridors with the shocked girl even though his own state of mind was one of shock and terror due to the simple callousness of the Grey Knight. Nevermind the sobering fact that he realized the Grey Knights were just incorruptible and pure Space Marines, unfortunately totally unfettered and his lot in life was to bring children to them for them to mind-lock. He shuddered as he looked with sadness down at Viola his distant relative. She was now ear-marked to become an Inquisitor due to the words of that psyker. He knew his duty was to explain to their parents that they had lost their children forever if he didn't just have them mind-probed looking for psychic taint. In his silent mind he cussed over the merciless universe the Emperor had made.

Still he made his way towards the landing-dock where rogue psykers were being gathered and culled. Many burned on pyres there as they were deemed too unstable or plainly too old to survive even the trip to Terra. Carrus for his part never could get used to it as Viola clutched herself closer to as he carried the young boy.

Eventually he reached one of the many officers of the Black Ship standing there, with the Kasrkin-like Storm Trooper-armour with the insignia of High Inquisitor Selpid on one shoulder, his rank was denounced as captain. Carrus went through the carnage of the blasting pyres with psykers screaming as the flames purified their bodies as he went up to the captain who immediately saluted Carrus who growled. "Make sure this boy spend the entire trip in an artificial coma and nobody experiment on him, or I will personally make you into a Skitarii captain."

He handed over the boy who thanks to his mask looked unflinchingly back but in practice had to pull himself together as he saw the scowling young commissar carrying the boy between the smoking pyres. A black inquisitorial shuttle was there with guardsmen dressed like Karskins standing there with hotshot lasguns guarding Sanctioned Psykers many with metal instead of skin faces and Astropaths all with metal not flesh as they stood there scanning the newly discovered psykers. On nods priests and their acolytes with fanatical eyes, many having beards strapping the psyker to one of the many pyres there which firewood was being brought in by stomping servitors looking utterly inhuman as he heard the small girl whimper with fear.

He kneeled infront of her setting his blue eyes on her as he said with a scowl. "You are now seeing your future Viola, it would consist of pogrom after pogrom after pogrom as you will one day be inducted to the Inquisition." She started to cry as Carrus hugged her letting her cry for the last time in her life while he was kneeling just patting her back as he calmly said. "There, there Viola you will learn how to defeat the enemies of Mankind from my own tutors at the Schola Freudakia." He looked at the golden-haired little girl, maybe eight years of age. She had seen the Imperium of Mankind for what it really was, yet Carrus smiled sadly as he saw her dry her tears away with the sleeve of her pink and purple jumpsuit as he noted many sets of eyes upon him and the girl.

Carrus went up as he growled. "I hope for the sake of our Emperor a small girl with a commissar is far from the most interesting sight on this blasted landing-pad." Immediately the many sets of eyes were averted as Carrus approached a shuttle-captain from a goods-hauler. The golden-bearded man in a marine-blue finely pressed Rogue Trader-uniform swiftly and with meticulous precision made a stiff salute to Carrus who repeated it back as he said. "Rogue Trader Maximillian Carrus, I have a special delivery for you to Headmaster James Natrax on Schola Freudakia from me. Commissar Techriarch. *He winced a little as he said.* Zachary Carrus."

The man nodded as he said. "Might I inquire about the name of this special delivery Commissar Techriarch?" Carrus gave Viola a nod though he couldn't hide that he was mildly surprised the Rogue Trader didn't know her as he knew almost everyone of his family just by sight. Viola answered with a thin girly voice as Carrus stopped her from hiding behind him gently pushing her infront of himself. "V-Viola Carrus uncle Maximillian." She quivered like an ash-leaf.

Carrus gave her the pointer-finger with a stern. "Viola, you don't address Rogue Traders as uncle. Its either sir or Rogue Trader, and when you come to the Schola Freudakia Drill-Abbesses are to be addressed as such or ma'am and the Drill-Abbots as sir or Drill-Abbot. I hope I have made myself perfectly clear now?" Viola just nodded as Carrus saluted the Rogue Trader before heading off towards the garden again as he got out his lho-casket and soon was using his las-chisel to ignite a lho-rod.

After a while he reached it, he went through the garden-gate, and much to his surprise he realized it was warm again, yet he could see frost-damage on the varying plants, the grass and the hedge. He whipped out his meltagun mounting the obsidian black bayonet as he cloaked himself before he went forward expecting the worst after he had spat out the lho-rod.

Eventually he made his way over towards where the castle of winter had once been where he saw Ivanovic in his shiny suit of Grey Knight-armour close down the openings to the warp while uttering stuff in a strange language. Taking quick stock of the situation Carrus lowered his meltagun clipping it back to its chain as he approached Ivanovic with the words. "Run into any problems Librarian?" Ivanovic just shook his head without turning still continuing to close the vortex as Carrus went up to his side saying. "How come you didn't sense this Librarian, I mean its quite high-end ability-wise to manage this." The Grey Knight just cast him a fast glance before he abruptly stopped what he did looking a tad annoyed at Carrus before he calmly said. "The Pariahs affected me as well commissar."

Carrus nodded as he said while adjusting his weapons. "Aye Librarian makes sense, I apologize for my mistake." The Grey Knight just shrugged as he brushed past the commissar commenting. "Don't apologize when you just learned something commissar, and I closed down the vortex. Its safe for use for your family-members again." Carrus noted that he went past a few as he hissed nervously. "Excuse me Librarian but they have seen you." Ivanovic just said simply. "They fear you more than any demon commissar. Now leave me be." With that Carrus stopped as he watched the hulking menacing Grey Knight go through the garden while him himself got up a lho-rod which soon was ignited.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

As Carrus stood there smoking his lho-rod pondering what to do with his family-members that had seen Ivanovic a guard clad as a Karskin came over and saluted him as he said. "Commissar, the psyker you ordered from the Black Ship has arrived." Carrus looked over to the man as he turned on his heel at the garden lho-rod still in hand as he then replied the salute saying. "Excellent guardsman, take me to it."

With that Carrus followed the bulky man with his lasgun draped across his back through the hallways of his palace. Eventually they reached the shuttle-zone as they saw the Stoirm Troopers bearing the mark of Selpid standing there with their hellguns. Masks concealed their heavily scarred faces, and at the end of the file clad in black outside the small ring stood the psyker. Crude organics had been placed there, but he looked more like a botched case of highly experimental surgery as Carrus saw Selpid had skimped on the cash for the poor creature or the flesh had almost been rejected and only a purge of the white bloodcells had saved the jaw from falling off.

He went over to the soldiers as he growled. "Part one of keeping an eye on the psyker is to keep the eye on the frakking thing not gawk amongst yourselves gentlemen." The soldiers jumped and the leader immediately ran before Carrus saluting him as he almost yelled. "Apologies commissar, we shall not-" Carrus just waved his hand dismissively as he walked over to the psyker while he licked two of his fingers. He softly touched the psyker near his left eyes seeing the man wince in pain. Carrus looked straight into the eyes of the psyker as he said. "I apologize for the pain just caused, now. Who hit you?" The man looked nervously at Carrus as he tried with a weak mechanic voice. "N-no-one. I-I walked into a door." Carrus looked less than impressed as he sensed the lie while he got more angry. "You are standing infront of a fully fledged Imperial commissar with a lie at your lips psyker. So I will ask again. Who frakking hit you?"

The psyker quickly caved in just for a flicker of the anger the young man could show as he pointed to one of the guards. Carrus looked enraged at him before he roared. "Sergeant to me at once!" The sergeant immediately came to Carrus who then screamed pointing at the guard. "You are to tell the head-commissar onboard your vessel that this man is to receive a full thirty-nine with no double-counting after thirty lashes with a standard nine-tailer sergeant!" The sergeant roared towering over Carrus with his loud bassy voice. "Aye commissar, that shall be done!" Then Carrus turned to the psyker speaking a bit more softly. "Next time psyker anyone do anything against you. Throw them into the warp, you have my permission. No scratch that, its a commissarial order."

The psyker looked pale at Carrus, metal was half the skull of the man as he said. "Commissar, there are powers with less inherit risk I can use instead-" Carrus cut him off as he waved with him the psyker and the small squad guarding him. "Thats fine, the safer the better." They continued walking as they headed out of the airport-section of the palace where pyres were burning psykers deemed too weak and unstable to survive the trip even in a Black Ship. Screams of hundreds of men and women being burned filled the air as the small band walked towards a more distant part of the airport.

Carrus leaned over to the psyker as he whispered. "You have done mind-probes psyker?" The psyker answered almost smiling with his misshapen jaw instead he just dribbled a little. "A few hundred if not thousands commissar." Carrus nodded as he smoked his lho-rod before he said. "That's good, but you are to scan my relatives, are there any way we can do the mind-probe without pain psyker?" The psyker just shook his head as Carrus more desperately asked. "With as little as possible then, after all they are my relatives." The psyker stopped glaring into Carrus' blue eyes with his mismatched eyes as he said. "For this commissar I must go very deep into their minds, there will always be intense amounts of agony as I peer through the layers of their forbidden thoughts. Honestly if I might say so... *He glared at Carrus who nodded.* It would be plainly better if you just shot them as they both are on the wrong side of forty and likely both has minuscule amounts of psychic prowess."

Carrus looked confused stated. "You mean my relatives likely are too old and weak to survive the trip psyker?" He nodded as he said with his metallic voice. "Wrong side of forty, and no manifested psychic powers but with a son at least a Beta they more than likely have somewhere between Omnicom and Kappa in abilities which you know what means commissar." He looked sad as he said those words as he saw Carrus think with a pained look as Carrus said. "Great I most likely will find my relatives are psykers and I must torture them to find out. *He spat at the tarmac before bitterly stating.* At a happier time I would be in the nth level of hell for what I'm about to do. Psyker, you are to invade their minds and find out, I don't care if they have to suffer a stroke from it. Just find out if they are psykers."

With that they entered a hangar. With armed escorts stood the man and woman. Though of course unmolested as the guards knew laying one hand on them would result in a quick turning into Skitarii. Light flowed down from light-rods in the ceiling high above them. The male was of average height, full blonde though slightly graying beard. He had much of the facial composition of Carrus being dressed in a sharply pressed white uniform, while the wife stood in a gorgeous green frock, she was pale with her blonde hair sat in a pony-tail. Carrus went straight for them as he unholstered his laspistol as they looked worried at the young commissar.

He walked up to them throwing away his lho-rod followed by the psyker and the squad behind him, then he said as he lowered his arm. "Your son Valerian is found to be a psyker and will be brought to Terra on The most divine Emperor's Black Ship. Your daughter Valeria has been found to have exceptional talent and will be drafted into the holyness of the Imperial Inquisition. You will not see either again Varus and Fiona." The woman spoke with a weak voice. "So we are arrested for our son being a psyker commissar?" Carrus nodded stating. "Psychic powers are a hereditary trait Fiona, and according to the psyker you will likely have to go through extreme pain if you want to live instead of me just shooting you on the spot."

He turned to the psyker as he leaned in whispering. "Give me an approximate percentage of whether or not they have psychic powers psyker." The psyker said. "I-I don't tend-" Carrus made an angry posture as he said. "Give me frakking numbers psyker ASAP!" He glared like a madman into the eyes of the psyker that automatically took a step back from his intense icy glare swallowing heavily before stating. "Less than ten percent that each is free of powers. Maybe fifteen percent for Theta level. Higher than that? Extremely unlikely."

Carrus said then calmly. "Varus and Fiona, the choice is yours. I can execute you on the spot, or you can let the psyker scan you, which is tantamount to torture with seventy-five percent risk of death plus you will be sterilized if surviving just in case." With that Carrus walked away as he heard the two members of his family discuss, the woman soon was sobbing at her husband's shoulder with him comforting her as he murmured to himself. "Emperor and Ommnissiah I'm in hell. I so should have brought a bottle of Freudakian Red for this."

Carrus was igniting a new lho-rod as Varus walked over to him, he looked sad at Carrus as he said. "We have discussed it commissar Carrus, and come to a decision." Carrus grinned without pleasure as he puffed his lho-rod saying. "Out with it Varus." The man swallowed as he looked at his relative standing there with his blackened out commissar-uniform on and draped on his shoulder hanged the shadow-stealing fur-cape while his weapons hanged under his arms with the laspistol in an opened holster. Varus stated. "For a last kiss and embrace we choose to die on the spot as one, rather than live alone." Carrus smiled a sad smile as he said. "Do it." Then he saw Fiona walk over and be embraced by her husband who kissed her before Carrus made them both kneel.

He drew his laspistol as he said. "I can place the shot a few places. *He placed the muzzle of his laspistol at the forehead of Varus.* I can shoot you in the forehead. *Then he placed the muzzle at the left chest of Varus directly over his heart.* The way of the Imperial officer is in the heart, thats the honorable way out. *Then he walked behind Varus pressing the muzzle of the gun to the backskull of his older relative.* Or from behind, but I don't like that as I consider it dishonorable, but many executiees prefer that way."

Varus spoke with a thick voice. "I select the way of the officer, in the heart." Fiona then said. "I will go the same way as my husband, shoot me in the heart." Carrus nodded smiling sadly as he stated to himself. "The honorable way, thats well and good." Then he prepared the executions as he took up his stance infront of Varus as he said. "I Commissar Tecriach Zachary Carrus hereby give you my personal absolution and the Emperor's forgiveness to Varus Carrus." With that he pulled the trigger and Varus dropped dead on the floor shot through the heart with a small burn-mark going out his back as Carrus bowed down, gently closing his eyes whispering. "Go to the Emperor's heaven in peace brother." He then planted a gentle kiss on the cheek of the dead man before he walked over to Fiona.

He said calmly. "I'm so sorry you got to see this Fiona." She just nodded sadly crying as through tear-filled eyes she saw Carrus take up the stance of execution saying. "I Commissar Techriach Zachary Carrus hereby give you my personal absolution and the Emperor's forgiveness to Fiona Carrus." As he said that he shot her straight at the chest, piercing her heart. The shot was close enough for the bolt to fly through her making a small cauterized hole in her back.

He holstered the laspistol again as he knelt down and shut the eyes of Fiona whispering. "Go to the Emperor in peace sister." Then he kissed her cheek, before he got up and yelled. "Get the corpses into the same coffin, laying intertwined as they deserve a most honorable funeral for their devotion to eachother!" The soldiers immediately reacted and as he with the squad walking with the psyker was walking out he saw an inhuman servitor coming in on tracks carrying a large black coffin with golden trimmings. He smiled sadly as he passed the servitor while he said to the psyker. "I'm sorry your services weren't needed psyker." The psyker tried to smile at Carrus, but instead he just dribbled before he answered. "I'm always at your service commissar."

As they went out of the hangar Carrus signaled to the squad to move on as he hissed to the psyker. "You know, I don't actually want you to kill someone if they strike you or anything. Just drop my name to the nearest commissar, and he would likely listen." The psyker said. "Thank you for being so nice to me commissar." Carrus just laughed looking up at the battleship-grey skies before stating. "I don't think psykers shall be kicked around, you are after all sort of human."

Seeing that the young commissar was lost in his own misery the psyker wisely laid off and trailed with his escorting squad to his own devices. For Carrus, well he to no big surprise ignited yet another lho-rod as he walked amongst the people being burned on stakes as witches and heretics with Sanctioned Psykers at the forefront of it denouncing their own kind yet alway being leashed. He knew one day they would be many enough to rebel and overthrow, but this was not the day as people like himself was standing like adamentum in their way just like any Carrus eons before him as he was dead-set against change.

Still he walked through the stylish halls of his palace as he went smoking. Eventually running into his namesake Zachary Carrus, who also had the noble traits of the Primarch Sanguinius trailing his hair, bulid and general attitude as he stood there in a finely cut white uniform welcoming the battle-hardened teenager. He walked up to his uncle as he smoked his lho-rod saying. "There it is done namesake I have executed both Varus and Fiona Carrus for being potential psykers."

The uncle quickly saluted his nephew militarily which was sloppily repeated by the nephew as he said. "Any directions for their funeral commissar Carrus?" Carrus answered while patting on his rod with the ash landing at his feet. "Usual arrangements in coffin and let them be cremated. I volunteer to be a pall-bearer. *He stretched mouthing off.* And now I need to see my girl, have some wine and smoke some lho." Just as he said that Ionza came back from her own duties walking into the hallway Carrus stood at with his uncle while hefting her longlas.

She calmly walked up to Carrus sensing his pain dismissing the dignitaries she had been going with as she walked up to Carrus planting a kiss on his lips tasting the tabac on them. She said after the kiss. "What did you do commissar Carrus?" Carrus just winced under the glare of the small woman as he said. "Just likely doomed my soul to Hell. I executed two of my relatives for being psykers." Ionza softly took a hold of his head letting her leather-clad hands go through his blonde light hair saying. "You know you must not do such things commissar Carrus, rely on me instead for such." She gently kissed him again as he grabbed her her feeling up her lithe body as she said. "But at least the doctor is in and I recommend a hefty dose of sex AKA me, lho-rods and Freudakian Red."

Carrus just grinned despite the sadness he felt as he said while feeling up his mistress. "I will obey the doctor's orders. What was you doing by the way?" Ionza still hugging Carrus responded with. "Just committing genocide in the name of the Inquisition commissar Carrus, and I executed the woman which child you took for the Inquisition." Carrus letting his hands got through her dark hair said. "How did it happen commissar?" Ionza looked sad up at Carrus as she said. "Not good commissar, she spat at me even as I offered her the Emperor's mercy. She by that fact doomed herself to walk to the Emperor alone." Carrus nodded as he said calmly. "Some people won't see redemption even as they are struck in their head with it." The couple started walking with both commissars saluting Zachary Carrus the namesake and uncle of commissar Carrus as Carrus said. "Just arrange the funeral namesake, me and commissar Ionza would be at our private quarters."


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Whew, now I know how you feel like when you're reading my stuff :wink:. I'm nearly halfway through this at the moment, I'll give you my opinion once I've finished .

EDIT: Finished it. Overall, I feel the beginning started off a bit slow, a number of your scenes revolved around Carrus and his new found leadership, and the preparation for the Progroms. I would have condensed that into a smaller segment, but that's just me. Chapter V really kicks off, for me, when the Blank is suddenly discovered, and he begins to activate powers in the lesser psykers around them. I like Varus and Fiona, they went out like champs . For some reason I want to treat this as a separate story from the rest of your Emperor's Blood series, but then I keep remembering it's Chapter Five. 

Though, all in all, I am interested to see what further plots are waiting to be opened up. Keep up the work .


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Myen'Tal said:


> Whew, now I know how you feel like when you're reading my stuff :wink:. I'm nearly halfway through this at the moment, I'll give you my opinion once I've finished .
> 
> EDIT: Finished it. Overall, I feel the beginning started off a bit slow, a number of your scenes revolved around Carrus and his new found leadership, and the preparation for the Progroms. I would have condensed that into a smaller segment, but that's just me. Chapter V really kicks off, for me, when the Blank is suddenly discovered, and he begins to activate powers in the lesser psykers around them. I like Varus and Fiona, they went out like champs . For some reason I want to treat this as a separate story from the rest of your Emperor's Blood series, but then I keep remembering it's Chapter Five.
> 
> Though, all in all, I am interested to see what further plots are waiting to be opened up. Keep up the work .


Thank you. Yeah Fiona and Varus had epic deaths on the hand of their relative with shots to their hearts dying like Imperial officers.

The Blank kickstarts the story as things change, suddenly just brutal pogroms ain't just the only thing happening.

And I agree, I dwadled a lot on the logistics behind everything. Boring stuff to both read and write, but I felt it was necessary as I wanted to make out how it ran and stuff happened.

I will post the next post in a day or so.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

A few days passed as the genocide led by Ionza continued on Ciralix in the name of the Inquisition. A civil war had broken out due to the heavy-handed methods of the young commissar. But still she and Carrus planned a trip with a strike-force to the continent Pryaris and the capital of the continent Betaville. They were in their own opulent quarters dressing up in their blackened out commissarial uniforms with their shadow-stealing capes with their advanced wargear as they stood there double-checking their armaments preparing for the trip.

Soon they were walking down the hallways with inhuman Skitarii standing vigil in the finely decorated hallways with the Emperor and his Primarches doing heroic stuff as usual as opposed to washing dishes and such as either commissar would have preferred. Both commissars had lit lho-rods in their mouths as they walked out to the airport watching the Storm Troopers standing at the ready clad like Kasrkins with full green body-armour covering their muscular bodies. In the background pyres were being built to accommodate the psykers and heretics useless to even fuel the Emperor on his Golden Throne, but that was knowledge not even Carrus and Ionza possessed.

Carrus looked a tad skeptical on the troopers as he hissed to Ionza. "Not a single sniper between them, this is not good." Ionza puffed her lho-rod before calmly responding with. "I can cover you commissar Carrus, we just change the plan a little and I will only enter the cathedral if you come to agreement and doesn't behead the cardinal. After all you have Inquisitor Zuma's blessing for that." Carrus smiled bitterly as he puffed his lho-rod waving with him the squad while the corner of his eye he saw inhuman Skitarii with plasma-cannons and metallic legs being rounded up by their Tribune.

The walking heavy weapon-platforms were soon entering their own modified Valkyries with their pilots being grafted into the airplanes, no sane person could look at the unholy things in the cockpits without shuddering yet Carrus croaked. "Ain't them beautiful? The men and women at one with the machine? Thats dedication, being at one with the mighty machine-spirit of the Valkyrie." Ionza looked more solemn at the pilots as she said. "Thats the punishment for misbehaving pilots commissar Carrus." Carrus just smiled watching the mechanic wonders that was the Valkyries of the Adeptus Mechanicus at Ciralix. Advanced mechanical wonders as they were with him smiling like a village-idiot seeing a true mechanical marvel.

He was soon ushered into the closest Valkyrie of the Inquisition manned by Selpid's Storm Troopers bearing his mark at their black cerapace. Soon the two commissars was buckling in fastening their seat-belts before Carrus hit the fuselage twice signalling to the pilots time for lift-off. Soon a number of black Valkyries was airborne. Most had the mark of Selpid, but a few very advanced Valkyries were marked with the double-C that was the mark of Crass-Corp as well as the usual marking of the half human, half mechanical skull of the Adeptus Mechanicus loaded with advanced versions of Skitarii.

The trip even at full speed by the Valkyries took many hours with Carrus and Ionza talking eagerly for the whole trip with eachother looking forward to forcing the cardinal to marry them. Eventually Ionza saw a suitable building and Carrus signalled to the pilots to drop her off there. She immediately jumped off and disappeared into the shadows as she laid down on the rooftop adjusting her longlas while laying in a prone position with full view of the towering cathedral.

That left Carrus in command of the ground-forces at the location as he hogged close to the guy carrying the master-vox-caster, who felt anything but confident having such a commissar near him. For Carrus had a well-known reputation for hogging the voxophone and could spend entire battles giving directions for artillery and air-strikes while nary firing a shot utilizing the codes of Lord Commissar Nathan Harken.

Eventually the Valkyries landed in the finely orchestrated park infront of the cathedral. Trees were lined up in fine rows, though as usual the Adeptus Mechanicus marred that beauty with landing their crafts in ways that mowed down a few of the trees while the more human pilots utilized the VTOL-abilities of their Valkyries landing them at pathways and at open grass.

Soon the Imperials were hitting the ground with their combat-boots as Carrus with hand-gestures directed who went where as he made his way over to the Tribune saying. "You take charge of the reserves, and don't charge in unless I say so." Just as Carrus had said that he heard a hiss at the vox-bead incorporated into his left ear before he heard Ionza say. "Commissar Ionza here, be aware I have picked up multiple life-signs of strange origin. Commissar Ionza over."

Carrus pressed his left ear adjusting until he got to her private channel then he said. "Lifesigns? Xeno-origins? Commissar Carrus over." Ionza responded with. "Not sure, just be careful, commissar Ionza over and out." Carrus licked his lips as he adjusted his own vox-bead to the general channel before he said. "Possible x-ray-contact, mount bayonets and be aware. *Then he said as he was mounting his own bayonet onto his lasgun.* Valkyries close patrol and fire-support! Commissar Carrus over and out."

With that he started to lead his men up the stairs with the Skitarii standing back in support. Carrus opened the huge brown wooden door letting the Storm Troopers in as he soon was hefting his meltagun going inside himself noting they had little of special weaponry except hellguns. Soon they were making their way down the finely decorated hallways with the Emperor as usual doing heroic stuff with his loyal Primarches were plastered all over the white marble-walls with fine urns with much the same decorations of all colors and shapes were draped along the walls while fine Plexiglas-windows gave a shimmer to the colorful mosaic floor where the easily recognizable shapes of the Emperor and his Primarches adorned the floor.

Soon Carrus was opening up yet another door, inside stood a bald man wearing a finely decorated white cardinal-robe. It was encrusted with golden symbols of all sizes as Carrus came first now shifting his armament from his meltagun to his lasgun with bayonet mounted as he with a scowl walked over to him.

He smiled at the commissar holding a goblet of fine wine saying with a broken hoarse voice as Carrus took up aim with his lasgun. "Greetings commissar, want some-" Carrus smacked the goblet aside flooring the cardinal as he growled. "Your cathedrals is full of x-rays, explain at once!" The small man just smiled then opened his mouth yelling with a mouth never truly meant for human speech. "The plan has failed! Attack my brothers!" Just as he said that Carrus pulled the trigger at point-blank range of the Magos, just to see them deflected, next he knew he was slung through a marble-wall by the immense force of the psychic prowess of the Magos. Only the fact that his Rosarius activated saved his life as he landed on the floor just infront of three Genestealers in a room beside the main-room of the church, here the Emperor and his loyal Primarches were displayed as four-armed monstrosities.

Immediately Carrus was on his feet, drawing both laspistol and chainsword. One was immediately dispatched by Carrus shooting it, but the other two soon began battling Carrus who soon got into his rhythm of boring defensive chainsword-movements while never standing still for more than a nanosecond while the air around him became a wall of black steel as he roared into the vox. "Genos on the loose! I repeat Genos on the loose! Release the Skitarii! Valkyries fire at will! Commissar Carrus over and out!"

The two Genestealers charged in to engage the fleet-footed Carrus in close-combat. They soon found themselves loosing limbs as they had to lean in trying to strike the defensive fighter with chainsword hissing and moaning with the teeth making desperate screeching sounds as the adamentum teeth met the razor-sharp claws of the the Genestealers. Yet one by one their arms came flying off as Carrus fought with the patience of a veteran of a hundred battles despite just being a teenager.

The second Genestealer tried to bodyslam Carrus, but the young commissar merely sidestepped and dug his chainsword in the back of the Genestealer before he turned around parrying the desperate strike of the remaining Genestealer as he roared while making several strikes towards the legs of the creature. "Comeon you motherfrakker! Prove you can strike down a man!" The Genestealer just hissed trying to jump at Carrus who immediately shot it dead for it's effort before he decapitated it with his hissing chainsword.

He ran out of the room to see the Storm Troopers doing a fine job holding the Genestealers at bay. A single one could take out a dozen or more of the xenos before they reached him, but he also saw that one reaching the Imperials could be extremely deadly as he witnessed one tearing through seventeen Storm Troopers before a long-range shot from Ionza that shattered a fine window stopped it dead in its tracks.

The Skitarii stormed in blasting holes through the walls as Carrus saw the Storm Troopers group together near one. He felt a strangeness about it, before he rushed closer roaring. "Oh my Emperor its gonna-" The sentence died there as the Skitarii blew up trying to fire its plasma cannon at some advancing Genestealers sending Carrus flying through the air while the Storm Troopers caught in the blast evaporated alongside the nearest Genestealers leaving just an ashen mark as proof that once there had been a Skitarii and about a dozen Inquisitorial Storm Troopers there.

Carrus was catapulted to the altar where the Magos were standing with a sly smile as he towered over the downed commissar who had passed out for a while due to the blast. He said. "I originally planned to infect you commissar and use you in such a way. *He raised his powered mace.* But I will settle for just bashing your skull-" Longer he didn't come before a bolt of energy evaporated the brain of the Magos from Ionza shattering yet another fine window as he toppled forward with a cauterized thumb-wide hole in the back of his skull.

Carrus soon recovered though he was dazed as he saw both humans and Genestealers rushing towards him. He soon covered behind the altar firing many bursts at the advancing Genestealers as more and more Storm Troopers with Skitarii-support came to his aid. Yet to his horror he saw the Skitarii continue the advance even as he screamed. "Skitarii hold position! Thats a frakking order!"

Instead they surged forward and the commissar soon had a nagging feeling about another Skitarii who was situated beside a column firing its plasma cannon. Carrus mumbled. "You got to be frakking kidding me!" Before he screamed to the soldiers. "Get away from that frakking thing it's gonna blow!" He then immediately hit the floor as he heard the Storm Troopers rushing away from it. Yet over half a dozen was caught in the blast or by the floor that collapsed ontop of them as the Skitarii blew up. And a few more was hit by autogun-fire from the more human compatriots of the Genestealers.

Carrus immediately grabbed the Tribune, one of the few members of the Skitarii on Ciralix who wasn't a walking talking weapon-platform. He tugged the brown-red robe of the man as he screamed pulling him to him. "Why in the name of the Ommnissiah does the Skitarii advance without orders? And why the frak do the Skitarii with plasma-cannons blow up like this?"

The pale man glared back with his red las-eyes as he said. "Commissar they were programmed offensively, only the ones with plasma cannons were programmed to hold a perimeter. And I don't know why they are blowing up." He stuttered a bit looking scared at Carrus. "M-maybe i-i-it is you that are the cause of this commissar." Carrus had gone back to firing a few bursts from his lasgun downing a few Genestealers before he growled. "Impossible, they don't blow up-" Longer he didn't come before a passing Skitarii with plasma cannon for no good reason blew up.

Carrus groaned. "This is ridiculous, they are blowing up just by themselves. *He then snarled to the Tribune.* If I survive this, by the Emperor and Ommnissiah plasmatic personal weapons shall be verboten!" The Tribune for his own sake started sprouting Tech-Lingo making the plasma cannon-armed Skitarii stop in their literal tracks. He then said. "Commissar, sending one forward." Carrus responded with. "Go!" While he changed over to his meltagun while he mumbled. "Must the Ommnissiash forgive me for what I'm about to a brother-Skitarii."

He then roared. "Covering-fire!" Which immediately happened as Carrus darted across the floor over to the wall swiftly diving into cover behind the wall despite taking a few hits from autogun-fire, but that was shrugged off by his heavy cerapace armour.

He saw the Skitarii thread into the breach in the wall to be met with a torrent of fire. He heard a strange charging noise and knew that if the Skitarii blew up now he was a goner as it struggled through the fire loosing limbs and even having a krak-missile exploding against it opening up its innards like that of a tin-can.

Still it managed to stagger through and advanced out, as Carrus saw bombers had came and heard Ionza calmly directing where to strike with her serene hoarse voice over the vox while Valkyries flew overhead with their heavy bolters and lascannons blasting many Genestealers and their hybrids to kingdom come even as Ionza laid a deadly whittling fire herself of more entrenched enemies as the team that fired the krak-missile just fired once and anyone trying to rush to where it laid was sniper-food as the ground soon was littered with Genestealer-hybrids of differencing generations ranging from barely having any human traits, to indistinguishable from humans.

Carrus roared as he took aim at the Skitarii thinking he was outside the blast-zone. "Tribune, make it fire it's gun! Now!" The Tribume immediately spoke some Tech-Lingo and it opened up with Carrus hearing the telltale sound of it over-clocking and being about to overheat. He pulled the trigger blasting the inhuman threaded once human in it's back. Yet the explosion that followed was tremendous as only Carrus immediate dodge behind the stonewall saved his life as he roared. "Send the next one Tribune!"

The Tribune did as ordered and soon the next Skitarii a former woman walked past Carrus with autogun-shells bouncing off it's thick armour as she advanced while Carrus readied his meltagun. He popped up only to see several Genestealers charging at full pace towards him. Murmuring. "Frak my life." He took aim at the Skitarii as soon as she reached the Genestealers pulling the trigger as it exploded just as he hit the floor with the explosion taking out the wall he had covered behind. Carrus soon was scrambling for cover yet again as he saw Storm Troopers starting to be whittled down due to the incoming fire.

Then suddenly he heard tortured screams from behind the cathedral. He rushed towards the weapon-room, in it was a huge hole in the floor, Genestealers milled out in the dozens if not more. And leading them were a true monster. Face was like that of a perverse dog, its inhuman features mocked the humans it was designed to infiltrate on every level. Carrus immediately blasted it with his meltagun from behind just as it was eviscerating two Storm Troopers who screamed in terror as it let it's hypnotic gaze hold them into place.

It turned around and darted straight at Carrus who fired his meltagun yet again just for the creature to nullify the hit moving with surprising speed even as half of it's left was basically molten goo. Carrus rapidly drew both his chainsword and laspistol shooting one of it's eyes off before he parried numerous blows from the Broodlord. Around him he saw the Storm Troopers and Skitarii fall one by one overwhelmed by the hordes of Genestealers.

Still for all his skill Carrus was soon forced back as he felt the hypnotic glare of the Broodlord who as it attacked him also used psychic powers on him as he felt it's mind meld with his showing him the hunger and desolation of the Tyranids.

Most humans would have succumbed to madness being linked to the Hive Mind, Carrus only went berserk as he got really scared and angry spinning his twelve kilo heavy chainsword in a way no human had right to wield such a heavy weapon one-handed as more Genestealers tried to join the party with the air around Carrus becoming a wall of black steel as he powered by his fear moved faster than any human had the right to as he roared. "Come and kill me then! I'm just a frakking man you frakking Genos!"

Just as he had yelled that he saw the last soldier fall and screamed into the vox. "Commissar Carrus to Heritage-" Instead he saw a blinding light behind the Broodlord and instinctively dodged behind a wall while he dispatched a Genestealer after ducking away from it's attack making it topple out of balance so Carrus could strike it at it's unprotected back. He peered out from it to see the spinning chainsaws of his distant relative Lucius Carrus with one of his powered fists holding the decapitated head of the Broodlord.

He then saw Zuma standing beside the huge thing firing off his stormbolters hitting scores of Genestealers, and then he saw the bright star of the Imperium a Space Marine in action. Ivanovic barged into the heart of the swarm stormbolters blazing with a speed approaching that of a true superhuman spinning around mowing down Genestealers and their hybrids in all directions. Genestealers were quickly pounded to fine mist as the Grey Knight got down and ugly with them. The other Imperials satisfied themselves with giving him covering-fire with Carrus taking up a position sheltering just behind Lucius firing full-auto towards Ivanovic who stood opening a warp-portal swallowing hundreds of Genestealers as he dodged blows from Genestealers before he smashed them while Carrus, Lucius and Zuma dispatched anything threatening his back.

Carrus was unfortunate enough to hit Ivanovic by one of his bursts, and immediately blurted out in the vox. "I'm sorry, I didn't-" Farther he didn't come before he heard Ivanovic's soothering voice in his head. "Keep firing commissar, better your bolts hitting my back than the Inquisitor's." Carrus resigned himself to that firing more shots even saving the life of the Librarian from a Genestealer charging in at his back despite several shots hitting the backpack of the powered armour of the Librarian.

Eventually an accident happened as Carrus shot the Grey Knight in the back with his lasgun sat at burst as one of his more errant shots disabled the air-supply of the powered armour. Carrus saw the Grey Knight remove his helmet as he heard inside his head. "For the Emperor's sake aim low commissar!" Carrus for his part called into the vox. "Gentlemen I'm going out of ammo fast, we must withdraw. Commissar Carrus over and out" Just as he saw the Grey Knight actually pick up a fully living and very much struggling Genestealer for a brief while the Grey utilized it as a weapon before the others of it's kind tore it apart trying to get their claws on the fighting Grey Knight.

He launched into a spinning attack dispatching numerous Genestealers at close range but that was not his true power as many more were immolated just by the Librarian laying his glare on them and his powers were even more potent now as he was bareheaded. Though he snarled in irritation as Carrus managed to hit his backhead with an errant shot. Leaving a burn-mark. Carrus then barked into the vox. "Commissar Carrus to the bombers don't hit the Space Marine, you know the large grey man moving at lightning speed. *Carrus blasted off another burst just as Ivanovic did the split ducking under the seep of a Genestealer which otherwise would have parted his torso in half resulting in Carrus hitting three Genestealers including the one that had just struck at the Librarian, but five of the shots went directly to the head of Ivanovic resulting in Carrus hissing.* Frak again! I mean just keep an eye out for him, commissar Carrus over and out."

More Genestealers were coming by as Carrus shot his last burst, three of the shots hitting the face of Ivanovic as he ducked again from a lunging Genestealer which was sent reeling back by the burst of Carrus who started to close the distance while he drew his chainsword and laspistol wondering where the covering-fire from Ionza had gone so he got on their private vox-channel. "Commissar Carrus to commissar Ionza, are you there over.

He heard Ionza's voice being a bit strained yet as serene as always as she said. "A bit busy here, fending off about a dozen Genestealers here. Commissar Ionza over and out." Carrus was about to scream they had to be at where she was not knowing that she had climbed down entering the house where she met a small girl sometime earlier. She smiled at the girl closing in looking her deeply into the clear innocently blue eyes of the golden-haired girl clad in a yellow and black jumpsuit.

Ionza smiled as she kneeled at the sparsely furnished kitchen saying. "You are a cute one little, girl. Whats your name?" The girl looked skeptical at Ionza as she tried to hide from her as she mumbled with her thin child-voice. "My mum told me not to talk with strangers." Ionza smiled even wider making her voice needlessly sweet. "What a good advice, you have a very intelligent mum. *Then she changed expression and both her features and voice hardened as she growled.* But this is a time of war, and I'm commissar Michelle Ionza and you are to come to me ASAP, and give me your name as it's rude not presenting yourself!"

The girl walked forward as she looked curiously though embarrassed at Ionza as she said. "I'm sorry commissar Ionza, but aren't you an unseen sniper?" Ionza smiled again as she stroked the chin of the girl softly with her black leather-clad hand. "My sniper-rifle is upstairs at the roof, I just heard you and-" Suddenly a Genestealer burst through the door as Ionza quickly got to her feet yelling. "Behind me child! Now!" As she yelled that she drew her powered sword and laspistol shooting the Genestealer in the head three times sending it to hell. A second followed immediately behind the Genestealer dodging Ionza's blast with her laspistol before lunging at Ionza who jumped back before she retaliated by pushing her powered rapier through it's left eye dropping it where it stood.

Two more came in but Ionza dispatched them with her laspistol before a third came and jumped up at the table making it collapse just as Ionza at the last moment jumped down before she with a backhanded strike cut off the feet of the flailing xeno. It landed crashing onto its back as it laid there flailing before Ionza shot it dead. Another Genestealer came through the door striking at Ionza who jumped back and dodged the next blow before she decapitated the monster with a counter-strike.

More Genestealers came through the door only to be dispatched by Ionza shooting them dead in their tracks with her laspistol, yet one almost reached the small girl only for Ionza to smash into it from behind impaling it on her powered rapier as she turned in the last second as the small girl cried. Two more were soon clawing after the lithe woman that dodged and jumped back taking on the dedicated close-combat creatures with simple tricks as she lured them to try striking out at her just to be shot or stabbed for their effort as she unlike Carrus was an offensive fighter even though she like him was extremely mobile as a fighter never standing still and her speed was close to that of a Dark Eldar Wych as she spun her powered sword offensively capitalizing on the smallest error the alien made, yet unlike her beloved she didn't feel the need for making bombastic comments while fighting as she fought more in silent fury.

Ionza began making her way down as she heard the voice of her beloved just as she shot another Genestealer and she saw several bodies the Genestealers had dispatched in gory fashion including a pretty blonde lady in a casual pink dress which face was literally smeared onto the wall. Outside she saw civilians being massacred by the xenos, they felled man and women, old and young. They spared no-one as Ionza saw the berserked creatures tear anyone they could find apart with their razor-sharp claws resembling crude parodies of human hands.

She shot a few more Genestealers before she ran upstairs knowing for all her skill with the sword she could not keep them at bay forever as she rushed upstairs seeing the poor girl as she said calmly. "Come with me child." She then lifted the child out the window before following herself as she entered the vox-channel of the Valkyries. "Commissar Ionza to Valkyrie need to be evacuated ASAP at last known position over and out." She picked up her longlas as she said that looking out over the city. It was a burning ruin with bombers carpet-bombing it, Genestealers ran rapid, fires had erupted and lawlessness had totally erupted due to the Genestealers going completely off the rails killing indiscriminately. This was the death of Betaville and the continent it was on.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

As they waited for the Valkyrie Ionza still took the time to shoot down a few Genestealers, but it was a drop in a very large ocean as she knew about the calamity as she calmly said to the girl. "You still haven't told me your name, little girl." Finally the girl answered with her thin voice. "Mariell Bartlett commissar Ionza. Where is my mum?" That got Ionza to loose her concentration even as she kneeled down to take a shot at a Genestealer completely botching the shot hitting the male civilian it was about to tear apart instead.

She walked over to the girl hugging her as she with a sad expression said. "I'm sorry but these things with teeth and claws got her. They killed her." She heard the small girl sob at her shoulder as she embraced her swearing to herself that she would protect this little girl no matter what happened. Then a black Valkyrie from Crass-Corp came in, pilot being grafted in, she saw the heavy bolter-gunners also being grafted to it's place. The girl panicked as she saw the inhuman servants of Crass-Corp so Ionza sedated her with a syringe leaving it in her neck so it could set the dosage right keeping the girl asleep as she buckled her in before she went over to the internal vox saying. "Commissar Ionza to the pilot, take me to commissar Carrus' position."

With that the Valkyrie streamed off as Ionza prepared for a close-range fight something she rarely did as she preferred being at long range as their resident sniper. The Valkyrie soon located Carrus who's progress had gone to a crawl as Genestealers threatened to overwhelm the position he, Lucius and Zuma was holding.

She saw Zuma immolate a few Genestealers before he toppled over dropping his helmet just to barf at the city-street with Carrus immediately coming over screaming. "Why the frak are you here Inquisitor? You are ill as frak." Zuma looked up from his crouching position kind of challenging at Carrus as he said. "To save your ass commissar, and remember-" He cut himself off as he saw Carrus take up aim at him, then firing, dropping a Genestealer that was charging in at him from behind before he spun around to confront three more Genestealers. One was dropped on the spot as Carrus shot it with his laspistol, the second Carrus deflected with his chainsword after a brief exchange before Carrus spun around just in the nick of time to meet the claws of the third with the howling chainsword there at the murky street.

Just as the Genestealer did a fatal mistake which meant Carrus pumped it full of lasbolts centermass in the corner of his eye Carrus saw the Genestealer lunge at Zuma who dodged the first blow, but froze up as he was about to pulverize the alien. The Genestealer struck quickly downing the Inquisitor making Carrus howl. "Nooooo!" As he charged the Genestealer from behind tearing it apart with his chainsword. Immediately he was on his knees seeing the dying Inquisitor who coffed up blood and gore as he said. "Looks like you were right commissar, I shouldn't have gone." Carrus immediately started to poffer first-aid as he said. "Hush Inquisitor, don't talk."

Zuma smiled up at Carrus as the color disappeared from his face saying. "It's okay commissar, my life-force is all but spent and I leave my authority in commissar Ionza's capable hands. *He tried to laugh instead he just winced in pain making Carrus realize he was indeed dying as he made his last request.* Boy the pain is overwhelming, please just give me a double-shot of your sedatives." Carrus prepared two syringes as he said. "You know that would kill you Inquisitor." The Inquisitor nodded before Carrus disabling the overlooker on both setting the full dosage of both syringes into the neck of Zuma effectively killing him right there on the spot. 

Meanwhile Ivanovic had gotten himself into hot water as only the multimedia-armed Lucius had followed up covering him, even as his stormbolters blasted at full power and his immolation laid waste to anything within a hundred feet of him the Genestealers swarmed in threatening to overwhelm the Librarian. Only Ionza landing nearby greatly helped by the two heavy bolters from the Valkyrie with both her laspistol and bolt pistol drawn shooting anything that threatened Ivanovic from behind blasting away at least half a dozen Genestealers.

She called out to Ivanovic. "Librarian we must fall back." Just as she said that Ivanovic noted a bomber unleash a prometium-bomb just above their position, he charged towards Ionza , quickly tackling the small woman shielding her from the blast though some of the burning prometium was caught at his face with Ionza immediately even as she laid there with him as cover bringing a monofilament knife to bear. He just nodded and Ionza sheared off half of his face quickly with the skill of a chirugeon without the Grey Knight even wincing in pain.

Not far from them they saw Carrus get up. He sprinted over to them roaring. "The Inquisitor is dead, we must fall back or we will most certainly die ourself!" The Grey Knight still being operated on just sent him the mental note. "Alert the Valkyries commissar, we are going home."

With that Carrus called into his vox-beads. "Commissar Carrus to the Valkyries, we need a medivac. I repeat we need a medivac. Commissar Carrus over and out." The Valkyries started with that to glide closer, eventually one landed, and soon the small party with Ivanovic carrying the body of Zuma spurted onboard just in the nick of time as more Genestealers emerged through the fire charging in at their position.

Carrus was immediately on the voxophone in the Valkyrie, he immediately dialed for the direct link with Heritage before he barked into the voxophone. "Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus here. Activate Plan Destroy Pryaris. I repeat activate Plan Destroy Pryaris. Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus over and out." Just as he said that Heritage immediately changed it place in orbit, soon meltatorpedoes were raining down over the doomed continent with Carrus now calling the defensive bunkers full of Deathstrike missiles. "Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus here. Activate Plan Destroy Pryaris. I repeat activate Plan Destroy Pryaris. Code 501-699-443-991. Commissar Techriarch Zachery Carrus over and out."

With that Carrus unleashed plenty of atomic goodies at Pryaris. The Grey Knight said simply. "Just as well, ferreting out the Genestealers who are about twenty percent of the population would take too much time time commissar. The Storm Troopers of Selpid closed the hatches as the first nuclear strikes hit home. Inside they met the terrifying presence of the two commissar, a Grey Knight Librarian who now had a rather disfigured face as burning prometium had melted away half of his face, while Carrus' lasgun made the other half look like he had been on the losing side of an argument with a few hornets.

Standing in the middle of the Valkyrie was the several ton heavy Fabricator, mechandrites hanged idly by him, he smelled like an ancient warmachine, yet at his feet laid the limp, dead form of Inquisitor Zuma. Carrus looked sadly at him, then more fiercely at Lucius before he growled. "What a frakking day I have had. *His thumb went up as he said.* First I lost over one hundred of Inquisitor Selpid's Storm Troopers die mainly due to the plasmatics malfunctioning and exploding-" He was about to continue as Lucius asked with his metallic voice. "What do you mean by plasmatics malfunctioning Commissar Techriarch?" Carrus shrugged as he said while buckling down. "The frakking plasmatics blew up at every chance they had. I had to use them as frakking suicide-bombers just to prevent them from killing the rest of my stormies."

The Grey Knight said simply. "Strong truth commissar." Carrus getting himself seated next to Ionza with both soon smoking lho-rods with Carrus cussing out the plasmatics. Still he didn't do it for long before Ivanovic pried. "You actually got a look into the Hive Mind commissar?" Carrus looked perplexed back as he sat there answering. "Seems so Librarian." The Grey Knight simply said. "Impressive, not many Asartes can be locked with it and retain their sanity, yet you managed to. How was it?"

Carrus while smoking leaned forward saying. "Hunger, just never-ending hunger and desolation. Nothing else is worth said about the matter." The Librarian simply said. "You have indeed seen into the Hive Mind commissar, a feat which is close to unique amongst non-Asartes at least with the mind intact." Ionza just grinned as she got closer in her seat to Carrus saying. "So commissar Carrus could have been a good Astartes Librarian?" The Librarian just answered with. "Emperor on his Golden Throne, no. He is a fine human, but his capacity and need for love is what drives him plus the isolation about being an Astartes would not be something he would like. *He then looked over at Carrus asking.* You do have a psymirror commissar?"

Carrus nodded, and Ivanovic said. "Good because we need to contact a Techmarine and get my armour repaired." Carrus looked confused back as he said. "Can't you do that yourself Librarian?" The Librarian looked him sternly in the eye answering patiently. "I'm a Librarian, I can do day to day maintenance on it, but I can't do advanced stuff like interfering with the breathing apparatus Techriarch. And you have a proven track-record with Asartes powered armour." With that Carrus looked over to the Inquistor dead in his suit of Artificier Armour as he growled. "This suit I want to scribble Suitinatus Tratorius on, before sending it back to the Death Watch."

The Grey Knight patiently answered. "You can do that Techriarch, but on the other hand you can safely interfere with it and even safely mount a non-Asartes into it much like a Techmarine can." Carrus scratched his jaw having removed his battle-glove as he then said. "True Librarian, I can keep it, for who knows. Maybe I can gift it away to another Inquisitor and not this time fail to adequately protect him."

Ivanovic then said. "We are all three in error for the death of Inquisitor Zuma Commissar Techriarch. *He pointed to Carrus.* You for ranging out away from him trying to help me. *Then he pointed to Lucius.* You for mounting him into that suit of armour. Then he pointed to himself saying.* And me most of all for pulling him out of his coma and not saying no when he wanted to be a part of the team to save you."

Carrus nodded as he knew he was to blame for this death as he sat there smoking with Ionza close to him yet he still asked. "Librarian I must ask a boon from you." Ivanovic responded with. "Name the favor commissar." Carrus simply stated. "I want you to use your psychic powers to scry for any remaining Genestealers on this planet Librarian." Ivanovic nodded as he said. "Yes I must linger, as these Genestealers at some level can be even more dangerous than the demons I'm supposed to hunt."

Ionza now cut in after she had taken a good puff of her lho-rod. "What about the children Librarian?" She was pointing at the two doorgunners. The Grey Knight glanced at them, Carrus quickly said. "I would suggest sparing them on some level having them serve as Skitarii as I'm loathe to waste combat-personnel unless I have to of course. *As Ivanovic nodded he then leaned over to Lucius whispering.* I hope we can alter the production from plasma-based weapons to the more dependable las- and melta-based weaponry when it comes to the Sktarii Fabricator." Lucius merely nodded. Carrus just grinned glancing over at the two doorgunners as he said. "Excellent, you two will be the first multimedia- and lascannon-Skitarii which is indeed a great honor boys." The Techriarch then started to go at length about the glory of the Skitarii and the holiness of the machine-spirit which lasted most of the rest of the trip.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Eventually the Valkyrie reached back to Califrona the capital of Ciralix. Carrus was the first off closely followed by Lucius and Ivanovic as he barked out. "Commissar Ionza, you are in charge of this planet as decreed by Inquisitor Karnak Zuma of Ordo Malleus! While me the Librarian and the Fabricator will go into the deep basements of the Imperial Palace. *He then pointed to some Storm Troopers roaring.* And have the doorgunners arrested without force, they are to be turned into Skitarii without torture if possible!" Ionza smiled as she walked over to a Valkyrie from CrassCorp retrieving her longlas and carrying out the sleeping child, before she shouted. "Librarian, just a second of your time." He stopped as she ran over with the child to him cradling her as she asked. "Can you scan her and see if she is a Genestealer Librarian?" He nodded and scanned her mentally as he gently laid one of his powered fists on her head.

"I don't sense much of a future, but then again the Emperor doesn't always show me everything." The Grey Knight said. Ionza just asked. "Does that mean she has no future Librarian?" He turned around halfway before she had even asked, he shrugged as he answered. "She can just as well end up as an Inquisitor than a forgotten civilian, her path is obscured to me take her to your Schola and let them sort her out."

With that Ionza walked into the hallway with the three other mighty representatives of the Imperium of Mankind, but they soon went in a different direction as Ionza was going to take an elevator up while the other three were going down. Several hundred floors down. The shiny black elevator finally stopped in the lowest levels of the basement of the Imperial Palace, cobwebs were everywhere. The hallways was dark and murky, with the storage-racks filled with technological wonders from another age, but all non-functioning as the knowledge lost was immense even on Ciralix.

They were soon walking down the different aisles filled with technological marvels as Lucius led the way having ignited a blowtorch until Carrus found the lightswitch. He obviously flicked it on and the lightning-rods in the ceiling activated soon showering them in light revealing the technological treasure-trove that was down there.

Lucius said calmly as he led them. "This is not the way, but I have something I consider wise to show you down here." They walked past more stored marvels of technology, until they walked to a small shed. Lucius unlocked the metallic black door and dragged the heavy door effortlessly aside. Carrus and Ivanovic then saw a shining bike from the Imperial Fist-chapter.

Carrus whistled impressed before he said. "Does it run Fabricator?" Lucius just shook his head before Carrus said. "You should try to make it run, as that would make the job of Librarian Ivanovic take much less time." Lucius answered. "I haven't been able to make it work following the teachings of the Ommnissiah Techriarch." Carrus just scratched his cheek as he said. "Have you tried different configurations like exchanging parts and such Fabricator?"

The Fabricator looked horrified down at his distant relative the Techriarch as he said. "That is close to heresy Techriarch." Carrus looked dismissive back as he said with a streak of anger. "I said exchanging parts, not committing the Rites of Setesh!" He continued as he gesticulated. "Its most important as you get this bike to working order Fabricator so we can send the Librarian back to Pryaris on this bike." Ivanovic finally said. "So thats your plan Commissar Techriarch, sending me back to Pryaris?" Carrus turned to the Librarian as he said. "If you object-"

The Grey Knight just raised his hands cutting Carrus off before he said. "No the plan is sound. *He then turned to Lucius.* Just get it to working-order Fabricator." The Fabricator then got going waving Carrus and Ivanovic with him, they walked for a while through the hallways deep behind the cellar before they finally came at a grey adamentum-door with the mark of Adeptus Mechanicus smacked on. Lucius went up to the code-table there, punching in and saying the code in tech-lingo, then the doors swung open.

Inside was the most advanced laboratory/engineering bay Carrus had ever seen. He had one where he toiled maintaining the wargear of himself, and his closest compatriots back at the Schola Freudakia where the Tech Priests from Ciralix themselves had taught him there since he was in his early teens. He had sucked up the knowledge like a greedy sponge, and after a few years it now was his kingdom. Nothing was done without his approval, and several hundred tech Priests now paid him the utmost respect each time he entered as he was the ranking official from the Adeptus Mechanicus on the planet with a special affinity for melta-weaponry as he insisted on doing the maintenance on the weapons himself. Luckily for him the lab was absent of plasma-based weaponry.

Yet for all the advances of that lab, it didn't hold a candle compared to the work-bay of Lucius Carrus the reigning Fabricator on Ciralix. And it was simply huge, Carrus had a large lab, yet this was insanely wast. He looked around whistling impressed, before he said to Ivanovic. "I shall fetch the psymirror while you can remove your armour Librarian." Ivanovic nodded as in the background Lucius lifted the three ton bike up to a sturdy table and began to open up the motor of it while a stream of chants in the tech-lingo filled the room.

After a while Carrus returned as he fetched the robe of Ivanovic which he used to conceal the psymirror from the prying eyes of any of his relatives. He fetched it out of the robe as he handed it over to the nude Ivanovic, standing there with the massively muscular body with the black nodes from his carapace showing all around his body making Carrus saying. "Here Librarian. I assume thats the black carapace." He pointed straight at one of the big black nodes embedded in the skin of the hulking Grey Knight who nodded as he got dressed.

The Librarian said. "Thank you Techriarch." Carrus waited for Ivanovic to get dressed before he handed the psymirror over to him stating. "I brought your robe as I thought it was the best place to hide the psymirror Librarian." Ivanovic answered as he took the psymirror. "That was a better idea Techriarch." Carrus nodded as he smiled fetching a drill from a rack then as he dry-runned it he said. "Now get to work Librarian, I won't touch your armour before a Techmarine gives me the okay as this shall be done in full accordance with the machine-spirit."

The Librarian started chanting something in High Gothic as he rubbed the mirror with the sleeve of his robe. Finally he got contact with the black full face of a Techmarine coming onto the other end. He looked surprised at Ivanovic as he said. "Brother Librarian Ivanovic what are you doing contacting me in this fashion?" Ivanovic said tersely. "Brother Techmarine Berg my air-unit stopped working during a battle due to an errant blast from a lasgun providing close up covering-fire."

Berg listened patiently before he said. "Brother I was not aware you had the knowledge to commit serious repairs on the air-unit." Ivanovic simply said. "I have not brother, but I found a member of the Adeptus Mechanicus that can interact with the powered armour of Astartes without it going haywire." The Techmarine looked deeply skeptical at the Librarian as he said. "You want to spread knowledge of how to interact with Aegis Armour to a non-Grey Knight Librarian? *Ivanovic nodded and Berg continued.* Let me talk to the member of the Adeptus Mechanicus."

The mirror was turned to Carrus. To say Berg was surprised was to put it mildly as he said. "He is barely adult Librarian." Carrus just answered. "I will not do anything in the name of Ommnissiah unless you say so Techmarine." Berg nodded as he said. "Your deference is noted boy, what is your name and title by the way?" Carrus answered flinching a bit as he said his name. "Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus Techmarine." The Techmarine said. "I suppose I shall call you Techriarch, though its quite an unique occurrence meeting a member of both the commissariat and the Adeptus Mechanicus, but go ahead Techriarch open the backpack."

Carrus started whistling a solemn tune as he started the drill after he got the right crown-teeth to make a pry at the bolts in it. Immediately as he heard Carrus beginning to whistle Berg yelled. "Stop Techriarch." Carrus stopped immediately, and he then heard from the mirror. "You are whistling Techriarch. Explain yourself!" Carrus shrugged a bit as he said. "I can't speak the Tech-Lingo, but I tend to whistle instead. The Tech-Priests of Ciralix have assured me its okay, but I can stop if you want Techmarine."

The answer came fast from the mirror. "No continue Techriarch I will just stop you all the time as you are operating on a priceless artifact rarer than titans and infinitely more valuable." Carrus grinned a little, mumbling to himself. "Glad there are no pressure." Then he started whistling again and bored out the bolts of the backpack before he opened it moaning. "Ommnissiah." That was soon heard from the mirror as well as Ivanovic holding the mirror leaned close to have a look with Carrus saying. "Your wires are completely fried Librarian. *He then took on himself two quite ridiculous-looking googles before he asked.* When was the last time you had this part overhauled Librarian?"

Before Ivanovic could answer Carrus zoomed in with his googles reading aloud. "987.900M41, signed Techmarine Martin Berg. *He sighed as he moaned out.* No wonder it went down, you haven't had it properly maintained since then Librarian." From the mirror he heard Berg almost scream. "What? Haven't you had this most holy machinery overhauled in a century Librarian. I told you you needed to bring it to a Techmarine every decade!" Ivanovic answered. "I must have misheard brother Techmarine, and you forget I haven't been on Titan for sixty years."

Carrus then said. "Techmarine if you allow, I will cut a piece from the wire with my monofilament scalpel so I can see what material and thickness its in." The Techmarine said. "The material is gold, one millimeter thickness Techriarch." Carrus just shrugged then he said. "Yeah but I need to see the purity and... *He stopped for a little bending closer.* Ommnissiah, the silver is full of black marks. Either someone left slag in or..." He trailed off as he realized before he heard from the mirror. "Demonic residue Techriarch, you must purge the armour."

Carrus looked shocked on Berg's face in the mirror as he said. "You mean I shall purge the silver from the armour Techmarine?" The Techmarine answered quite clearly. "Yes Techriarch thats exactly what I wish. And add some Macadonian silver there." Carrus responded with. "Sorry not in the Sol system so a bit short of Macadonian silver Techmarine." Berg said. "We have used other types like Maraconian, Triaphurian-" Carrus cut him off. "Techmarine, I can get Maraconian silver but that would cost me a frakking fortune." The Techmarine answered. "Thats good, do it."

Carrus shrugged as he said. "Its not that simple. By launching into this transaction I have to liquidize half of my assets just to afford it and pander to known criminals Techmarine for getting the silver." Berg then asked. "Can't you just exterminate the criminal Techriarch?" Carrus looked flabbergasted as he responded with. "That is a good idea if we want to not get the silver Techmarine." Ivanovic now intervened as he turned the mirror to himself saying. "What the Techriarch is thinking is: He has to go into a transaction with a criminal mastermind and has to stick with the deal just to do business again as that guy is protected even by Inquisitors so he is untouchable."

Carrus then as the mirror was turned back to him exclaimed. "I'm not starting a civil war when I can buy the silver for you. Do I have your permission Techmarine to buy the silver or must I go for alternate sources?" Berg answered. "Buy it then Techriarch." With that Carrus closed the armour whistling as he drilled the bolts into place. He smiled a sad smile as he walked past Ivanovic who just asked. "How did you know about Marconian silver Techriarch?" Carrus stopped as he was igniting a lho-rod, then he inhaled before he said. "We that are fabulously wealthy often gets lists of whats really expensive, and honestly I just saw it there. I swear by the Emperor on his Golden Throne Librarian."

Ivanovic nodded saying. "Strong truth Techriarch, how long would it take to get the shipment?" Carrus stretched and yawned before he answered. "About a week Librarian, about a week." Carrus started to go towards the exit as Ivanovic said. "That gives me time to get the sigils to you and commissar Ionza ready Techriarch." Carrus furrowed a brow as he answered looking like a question-mark. "Sigils Librarian?" Ivanovic answered as he walked over to the lho-smoking teenager. "Yes sigils that would mark you down as under my protection to other Grey Knights so they doesn't kill you by some kind of purge."

Carrus said briskly. "I have done purges, but mostly anyone who are fit for combat I draft into my legions of Skitarii." The Grey Knight shook his head stating. "Thats mere genocides. True purges are when we exterminate millions of people just to prevent one from being possessed Techriarch." As he smoked while walking with the Grey Knight Carrus said. "Sounds like overkill Librarian." Ivanovic nodded stating. "And most of the individuals I run into either are thirteen per dozen people or psychopathic Inquisitors, but at rare occasions I meet guys like you Techriarch and commissar Ionza."

Carrus looked a bit insecurely up at the Grey Knight as he pried. "What do you mean Librarian?" The answer came back. "Few people can forge their own destinies Techriarch." Carrus just shrugged as he said. "Most people must be led, they and the Emperor are who we fight for. *Carrus continued after getting a good puff from his lho-rod.* I think the Emperor made the Space Marines in order to safeguard the ordinary humans because he loves them so much, which is why he made so many of them and he made special humans like myself, commissar Ionza and the most dearly departed Inquisitor Karnak Zuma to protect the average human from the more fouler forms in the universe." As he spoke Carrus made the aquila as he mentioned the Emperor.

As the duo walked down the aisles with shelves brimming with advanced yet unused mechanical wonders Ivanovic said. "Inquisitor Karnak Zuma's death is a most severe blow to Ordo Malleus and the Imperium of Mankind, but I personally think you have did well to get replacements for him with the potential Grey Knight and the Pariah." Carrus nodded as he smoked listening to the Librarian as he glanced with horror at a halo-device before he said. "I'm glad you see it that way Librarian, as Karnak Zuma was more than just an Inquisitor I failed to protect on the battlefield. He was also a dear friend of mine which I will mourn for the rest of my life."

The Librarian laid his huge hand on the shoulder of Carrus as he said. "You shouldn't beat yourself up too much about the death of the Inquisitor Techriarch. The error is mostly mine for waking him up to know what to do and he himself undid my healing by tapping into his psychic powers." Carrus nodded as he stood there smoking before he said. "Thank you Librarian, but how come the Pariah had enough power to without doing anything managed to down an Inquisitor?" Carrus looked quizzically up at Ivanovic who answered. "My error, I underestimated his powers. I thought the Inquisitor would become a bit ill not go into critical collapsing as that Pariah is the most powerful I have ever encountered and I have met a few."

Carrus nodded as he stated. "I have read some of it including how the Pariah could fill you with a hatred and fear beyond any reason Librarian, but this was way bad as I had to use all my resolve for not strangling that psychopath on the spot. *He held his arms out in the air as he exclaimed while looking up.* And that shall be your new Culexus Assassin Emperor. A thing that murdered his oldest brother by cutting his head off with a saw while locking the head of him in a wood-shed!" 

The Grey Knight calmly said. "He was that evil Techriarch?" He could sense the thoughts from Carrus, yet he spoke as he sensed the hatred in the young man for use of psychic powers especially on him, Carrus answered. "I'm sure my thoughts would suffice Librarian, and you likely speak to me just to placate me. That you have my thanks for." Carrus thought plenty of thoughts about how he would have liked to torture that boy to death for his foul deeds including turning him into a Skitarii, and his saving of the guard from being stabbed to death and how he screamed. "Get the frak outta here before I have you flogged! And make sure only Skitarii comes here! Thats an order from your Planetary Governor!" To the scared guardsman who immediately left the quarters while he held the small boy in his arms having taken the knife away from him with the guard never knowing how close to death he had came.

The Grey Knight nodded as he said. "Yeah I do talk because you hate psychic powers this much, you even almost turned your meltagun at a Navigator." Carrus smoked as he listened while walking before he said. "The only person that doesn't risk an execution if sending me a psychic message is a Grey Knight and an Inquisitor, but even the Inquisitor I would ask to stop because I don't want to grow an arm out of my forehead like sergeant Orwille Owen did when receiving a psychic message. Sergeant Owen was of course executed on the spot as he went insane from the pain and probably the contact with the warp as well." 

What the Grey Knight saw which Carrus didn't reveal was the horrifying mutation the man suffered from receiving the message. He screamed in the most horrible pain as before the eyes of Carrus and the squad in the jungle an arm started to grow out of his forehead. Carrus immediately stepped forward administering a syringe of painkillers into the green, scaly arm suddenly growing out of the forehead of the stuggling man, then he saw Carrus asking. "What was the directions from the psyker sergeant Owen?" The man answered sluggishly as Carrus cradled him down because he became whoozy from the painkillers. "Commissar the pain-" Carrus slapped the man with his rough armoured glove drawing blood as he impacted on the chin of the man desperately yelling. "Frak that sergeant, what was the frakking message?"

The man rambled and Carrus got up executing the man, before he calmly said. "Guys gather up the armour and weapons of sergeant Owen. *He then pointed to a bulky black man.* Corporal Givens you are our new sarge my congratulations." The Librarian saw that it was yet another memory Carrus would rather repress as he was the sole survivor of that mission after the squad attacked a large army of Orks and got wiped out with only Carrus surviving thanks to his ability to stay low and skulk in the shadows even through he destroyed a few Killa Kans and other things of the armor the Orks used including killing a War Chief by shooting it from behind with his meltagun. It was yet another series of harrowing events that plagued Carrus' troubled sleep.

"Strange story, yet true Tecriarch." The Grey Knight said as he glanced down on Carrus as they walked through the corridors with Carrus smoking, then Ivanovic said. "I have never heard about messages going so twisted by the warp unless there were outside influence Techriarch." Carrus nodded as he stated. "Likely an Ork psyker noticed the message and tried to disrupt it, but still I don't want that to happen to me." Then he suddenly took three steps back, with Ivanovic asking. "Is there something wrong Techriarch." Carrus pointed at a door made of haywire saying. "Can you open that that door without damage or must I ask the Fabricator for the key?"

Ivanovic opened the door after saying a few sacral phrases in High Gothic then he opened the door followed by Carrus. At the nods of Carrus Ivanovic moved a few technological wonders aside until suddenly they found a true treasure, a finely polished blue armour of the Imperial Fists chapter of Space Marines. Carrus looked relieved at it as he said. "The Emperor and Ommnissiah smiles on me today Librarian as I don't have to interfere with your armour anyway." Carrus smiled as he darted past Ivanovic to take a closer look at it.

Ivanovic asked. "Do you think this is wise Techriarch, me wearing the armour of another chapter?" Carrus just glanced over at Ivanovic as he said while knocking on the chestplate of the armour. "If you want to spend the next year or two holding a mirror while Techmarine Berg teaches me how to do a below average job on your armour we can do that Librarian, or you can run around in this for the time being." Ivanovic nodded as Carrus said. "Lets get it to the armory so you can be dressed in this Libarian."

With that the Librarian lifted up the armour, just for the helmet to topple off, just an impressive diving save by Carrus prevented it hitting the floor, and as he landed he saw right at an auspex piece of technology as he mumbled. "The Emperor and Ommnissiah truly have blessed this Librarian." He immediately picked up the piece which was impressive as the helmet alone weighed in at about forty kilograms with the auspex-caster which looked like a small radar-system as Carrus smiled balanced it into the helmet upside down making Ivanovic ask. "Are you sure thats a wise way to carry stuff Techriarch?"

Carrus just shrugged as he said. "I have seen soldiers even sit on their helmets nevermind use them to carry stuff in. None of the helmets have killed the soldiers for that, and you seem to have your hands full Librarian." The two men walked back towards the engineering bay of Lucius Carrus the Fabricator of Ciralix with Carrus saying. "Now starts the fun Librarian, getting the Fabricator on Ciralix onboard in planting this auspex onto the bike so the Imperial Navy can help you out Librarian." The Grey Knight nodded as he said. "I'm in agreement with that Techriarch maybe we should contact the Techmarine again."

Carrus smiled as he carried the equipment going just before the Grey Knight carrying the suit of armour feeling so relived as he didn't have to interface with that powered armour of the Grey Knight Librarian who stated. "You seem relieved Techriarch." Carrus answered. "Wouldn't you be if you are not to interface with something you have no business interfacing with Librarian?" Ivanovic replied as he walked with the powered armour down the hallway with the young commissar. "I see your point Techriarch as there always is a thing like too much knowledge." Carrus nodded as he walked towards the inhuman Skitarii at the entrance of the engineering bay as he gently left the helmet and the auspex on the ground. Soon he was giving genetic samples along with having his eyes scanned before the large doors with the cog-wheel at the center of clanked open welcoming Carrus home into a world no-one but a member of the Adeptus Mechanicus felt comfortable in visiting.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Carrus entered with the robed Grey Knight Librarian in tow. The first thing he did was grabbing the rust-colored robe of a passing Tech Priest as he pointed to the door saying as he spat out the lho-rod. "Tech Priest bring the helmet to my place in this workshop, and have the computer download the schematics of mark three librarian powered armour!" The priest looking back was a pale man in his early forties, already greying hair hung out of his robe, he had limited bionics as he answered meekly while Carrus handed him the helmet. "Techriarch I can get your equipment to your place, but I cannot get the schematics to your place, because I lack the proper authorization to get it to your place."

Carrus just smirked over the redundancies of the Tech Priest in terms of talking as he said. "Librarian go to my place as the Tech Priest and try to fit the suit of armour to your body, I will go and enjoy a chat with the Fabricator." Ivanovic just looked puzzled at Carrus as he asked. "What about contacting the Techmarine Techriarch?" Carrus looked back with a smirk as he said while starting to step in the direction of Lucus. "Fabricator Lucius Carrus is my superior yes, but I'm as an underling at best borderline insubordinate and thats me at my very best of days. *He then raised his voice into a commanding roar.* I shall be heard and obeyed in this matter even if I have to download everything about Space Marine bikes just to do this!"

The Fabricator looked anything but pleased as he made his way over to Carrus who barked out while pointing his finger making himself heard loud and well. "Fabricator any progress on the bike?" Lucius answered in his metallic voice as his mechandrites started to activate. "No Techriarch, I haven't-" He was cut off by Carrus who growled. "Have you used the computer then Fabricator?" Immediately as his mechandrites stopped moving he simply replied. "No-" Carrus immediately cut in making an aggressive move with the auspex in his hands. "I thought as much Fabricator. *Then he yapped.* Computer download the specs of mounting an auspex onto a Space Marine-bike, override ordered by Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus, service-number 998-188-195-666."

Immediately the computer-terminal Carrus was standing next to whirred into actions, it downloaded the transcripts while Carrus glanced over to it before he turned away remarking. "Here you have it Fabricator rely on the knowledge stored by the Ommnissiah's most holy dataslates and computers not just your own knowledge." With that Carrus stretched as he made his way through the workshop, he smiled as he saw Tech Priests milling around him many desperately swerving to get out of his way as he approached Ivanovic with a smug smile having put his superior into his place.

He went past the Tech-Priests as he glanced over to the Librarian going up close to him putting his hand to the ear of Ivanovic as he whispered. "There is a matter we must discuss, use your powers Librian." Ivanovic looked straight as Carrus as he read the thoughts of the young commissar. "I'm pondering executing the Fabricator for gross incompetence once the bike is fixed." In a flash the thoughts came back from Ivanovic. "Incompetence commissar you mean-" Carrus immediately thought. "The Fabricator allowed frakking Genestealers onto my planet." Before he got an opportunity to think an answer he heard from the mind of Carrus. "You don't think he is a Genestealer Librarian?"

"Not a chance commissar, I would have noticed this close. And are you sure executing the Fabricator is a good idea?" Carrus heard it inside his mind from Ivanovic. Immediately he thought. "The Fabricator slept on the job allowing the Genos to accumulate wealth and power on my planet Librarian." He then heard. "Genestealers as you know is very hard to ferret out commissar, and you will be absent the protection of the Adeptus Mechanicus commissar. My advice is to continue to enjoy that protection as you won't enjoy mine if you are to enter the Inquisition Commissar Techriarch." Carrus balked back as he processed the thought as he gasped. "You would kill me if-" Ivanovic glared sternly down at him as he said. "Your path would change as a member of the Imperial Inquisition Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus. And we need the Fabricator alive as he is your protector within the Adeptus Mechanicus." Carrus nodded saying. "Fine, but he is still in the doghouse for the Genos Librarian."

Ivanovic nodded as he stated. "You can have him in your doghouse, how did it go with getting him to fix the bike Techriarch?" Carrus answered. "I downloaded some schematics for him to work with and you must set up the connection to Techmarine Berg again as I must have answers if i'm still to work at your armour and with regards to the silver Librarian." The Librarian nodded and fished out the mirror from the pocket in his jacket as he heard Carrus growl. "Yes exactly what I wanted! Mishandling a priceless suit of Astartes Librarian powered armour frakking idiots! *He groaned as he saw the two Tech Priests working on the suit somehow manage to smack the suit into the floor with a loud clang.* This ain't on purpose right? You ain't doing this on purpose just to piss me off? Cause if it is you have succeeded."

Both immediately came over and kneeled in front of Carrus making him scream. "Have you lost your frakking minds? On your frakking feet now!" His voice teetered on the edge of madness as he grabbed one of the prostrating Tech Priests hoisting him to his feet while roaring, before he ran over to the armour almost fatherly saying while he let his hands caress it. "Poor most sacred of the Ommnissah's powered armours, was the nasty men mean with you?" It was a rhetorical question as he started to whistle examining the advanced armour before the roared. "Computer download the specs of Librarian powered armour preferably from the Imperial Fists-chapter. Override ordered by Commissar Techriarch Zacharty Carrus, service-number 998-188-195-666." With that as before the computer at the workstation came to life, it screens swiftly filled with the specifics of the powered armour with Carrus smiling glumly. He then headed over to the Tech Priests pointing to the powered armour saying with his voice needlessly soft and his eyes glinting of repressed rage. "I hope you can manage to take this to that chair. *He pointed to a solid broad metallic chair as he then growled.* Good and don't frakking drop it or I would induct you to my legions of Skitarii right frakking now in name of the Emperor and Ommnissiah for I swear your service to the Ommnissiah would end and the service to the Ommnissiah would begin."

Carrus noted the odd look Ivanovic shot his as he smirked saying. "That came out wrong Librarian." Ivanovic replied. "That was actually quite funny Techriarch." Carrus snickered a bit as he expressed throwing his arms up into the air while glancing up at the roof. "I don't know another way to do the Oath Mechanicum. *Then he sighed as his arms came down to a more normal position.* Well better for us to get to work my friend. Fire up the mirror then Librarian." With that Ivanovic got up the psymirror again, and said a phrase in High Gothic before the face of Berg loomed through it as Ivanovic turned it to Carrus. Berg said. "Any reason why you contact me again by the will of Ommnissiah Tecriarch?" Carrus immediately spun then cogwheel as he responded. "We discovered a suit of powered armour for a Librarian of the Imperial Fists chapter Techmarine." Berg nodded as he said. "What about the Aegis armour Tecriarch?" Carrus stated with mild surprise. "I assume Grey Knight powered armour are called Aegis armour Techmarine." He tried making it sound halfway between a statement and a question as he was just making an educated guess.

Berg said. "Makes sense you haven't heard about it, but thats the case." Carrus asked. "Can I suit the Librarian up in the Librarian armour and send your Aegis-suit home to Titan Techmarine?" Berg nodded and both could visibly see Carrus be more relieved, before he asked. "What about the Maraconian silver-" Berg cut him off. "Still get it Techriarch!" Then Berg disabled his psymirror aborting the contact with Carrus nodded saying to Ivanovic. "Dammit, seems like I must make a deal I really doesn't want to make but lets get you into this suit and see if it still works." They approached the two Tech Priests as Carrus stepped forward pointing to them saying in his brisk tone. "Name, rank and serial-number tech Priests!" Behind him like a hovering menace towered the Grey Knight Librarian glancing at them well over a head taller than Carrus. They both started to go down to their knees only to hear Carrus snarl. "We don't kneel for Techriarchs idiots, we frakking salute him!" They both finally got their salutes up sloppily as one barked out. "Tech-Priest Valerian Carrus, Monoris Tech Priest, Serial-number 898-210-399-733 Techriarch!" The other one followed with. "Tech-Priest Arcturus Carrus, Serial-number 890-100-447-020 Techriarch!"

Carrus smiled glumly as he glanced up at Ivanovic. "We really must do something about the first-names here." Then he turned his head to them as he said. "I will draft you into my legions of Skitarii as punishment for minor tech-heresy, i.e. dropping priceless artifact of the plasteel-floor, you will get some combat-training and get stuff like lascannons or heavy bolters installed as you from now of ain't just mere cogs in the machine, but part of the crusade of High Inquisitor Selpid. So congratulations gentlemen me Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus hereby deigns you into my Legion of Skitarii." Then he saluted them before hissing. "Dismissed!" Both Tech Priests wisely made themselves scarce as Ivanovic with a little help from Carrus got into the armour. It was luckily a good fit, and the flushing tubes in the armory cleaned it inside effectively much to the relief of Carrus who darted back and forth between the computers and Ivanovic.

Eventually Ivanovic was fully dressed in his powered armour as he opened the ammunition to the stormbolters. Hundreds of boltgun-shells were encased inside. Ivanovic merely had them landing on the floor with loud clanks, which irritated Carrus who barked. "Can't you just take them out silently or have me do the job Librarian?" Ivanovic nodded as he said. "Apologies Techriarch." The he began saying something in High Gothic and before the eyes of Carrus he saw a limitless expanse of psybolter-shells there making him remark. "My girlfriend could have use for a million or two of those shells Librarian."

"That's a good idea Techriarch, shall i get one million or two to her Techriarch?" Ivanovic said much to Carrus' surprise who just mumbled. "I-I was just cracking a joke." The Librarian looked down at Carrus as he said. "I know that Techriarch, you make me miss having much of a personality as you will one day find Space Marines that would roar of laughter from your comments and snips." Carrus smiled insecurely as he said. "You believe that Librarian?" The hulking Grey Knight just looked him sternly into his eyes as he responded. "I know it Techriarch as you are only at the cusp of your career-" Carrus cut him off as he desperately said. "Whatever you see of my future Librarian in the name of the Emperor don't tell me or you will frakking jinx it." Ivanovic just nodded as he said sensing how the future of Carrus would differentiate if told. "Strong truth Techriarch you are wise beyond your years ."

Carrus looked worried back as he almost snarled. "Or paranoid against even your refined powers Grey Knight." He left a certain chill at Grey Knight, Ivanovic could read even from his thoughts as he tried to suppress them that even them was not beyond his hatred of psykers. Yet Carrus changed the subject as he said. "We should get to the Chamber of the Astropaths, I need to contact Luthor Eppes Librarian." Carrus started walking adjusting his weapons as Ivanovic with a confused look asked. "Why do you need me to power anything Commissar Techriarch?" Carrus just glanced back as he shrugged while walking through the armory responding with. "I can have an Astropath powering the Astromican, but I prefer not to since this would likely just kill him or her Librarian and I would get an earful from commissar Ionza if I do that."

Then as he walked he added. "And how many do you want to know about this silver-deal Librarian?" He glanced tiredly over to the Grey Knight Librarian in the Imperial Fist Librarian Artificier powered armour as he expressed. "Hopefully we can keep it between me, you, commissar Ionza, Luthor Eppes and no-one else Librarian." Ivanovic answered. "Yes Commissar Techriarch, better to do that. Then I can deal with giving commissar Ionza her psy-bolts." Carrus just shrugged as they started to walk out of the armory.

As for Ionza while Carrus, his distant relative the Fabricator and Ivanovic had their antics down in the basement she went through the finely decorated hallways for once not with a soft smile on her lips. Her eyes were hard as she encountered the namesake of her beloved. He came straight up to her throwing a stiff military salute which she sloppily returned as he asked. "Did you have a pleasant trip-" He cut himself off as Ionza glared ice-cold into his eyes before she followed up with fishing up her laspistol saying. "This planet is full of Genos Zachary Carrus. Choose your words with exceptional care for explaining that." He glared surprised back at the small woman holding him at gunpoint as he swallowed heavily before asking. "T-there w-were Genestealers here?"

The voice showed genuine surprise as Ionza placed the muzzle straight at his forehead snarling. "Look, me and commissar Carrus are fine getting shot at in the jungles of Freudakia, but in the cities of Ciralix we don't like that and commissar Carrus had to destroy the continent of Pryaris with atomics. And I'm launching an inquisitorial investigation into this matter." She lowered her pistol making the namesake of her beloved sigh with relief as he said. "Inquisitorial investigation ain't that-" He was cut off as Ionza pistol-whipped him snarling. "The only thing keeping me from executing you for gross incompetence is that I don't want to be yelled at by my boyfriend for killing my in-laws and his family-members."

The man hit the finely decorated floor as the tiny woman hit him with quite the force. He landed on all four looking dazed up at Ionza as she made her voice dangerously low as she hissed with her face just centimeters from his ear. "Be well aware Zachary Carrus you now have the eyes of the Inquisition and the commissariat at you. So pray to the Emperor for his mercy for I have none." She started to go away before she stopped turning 180 degrees around giving him the pointer-finger as she holstered her laspistol snarling. "You shall round up your members of your family for mind-scanning while I go and tell a father and a mother that we have lost their son." With that she ignited a lho-rod and turned away from the namesake of her lover. She had an expression of sadness and anger as she walked through the heavily decorated hallways with the Emperor and Primarches doing the usual heroic. She wanted it instead to be them washing clothes rather than the sickening scenes glorifying battles and sacrifice for the Emperor.

Her shoulders sagged under the memory of the last battle, her boyfriend had almost paid with his life for the failure of his family-members, over one hundred Inquisitorial Storm Troopers had been slaughtered mainly by explosions coming from malfunctioning Skitarii armed with plasma cannons and an Inquisitor had hit the ground dead. Mortally wounded by a Genestealer, but mercy-killed by Carrus setting a lethal injection into his neck on his orders. Ionza smiled in anger as she went forward checking her longlas towards where she and Carrus lived in opulence as any relatives of her boyfriend rapidly made themselves scarce as rumour had quickly spread about her flashes of anger which she used on occasion without being the rageoholic her boyfriend was notorious already at this tender age for being. It had been a hard day, she looked forward to a night of drink and sex with her boyfriend, yet it was far from over.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

While Ionza went to tell two parents their son had died Carrus and Ivanovic traveled through the palace as the hallways went towards the elevator who soon shot up containing them as they discussed the ramifications of Genestealers infiltrating Ciralix. The elevator eventually stopped at the shuttleport. Pyres still burning, heretics being rounded up. Summary executions happening showing the true curse of his homecoming to the billions of people living on Ciralix.

He walked trailed by the mighty Librarian over to a man clad in the uniform of the Inquisitorial Storm Troopers serving Selpid. They both exchanged salutes before Carrus leaned in close to the bulky man saying. "Captain, you must give an urgent message to your chief Navigator onboard your vessel." He nodded and said back. "Yes commissar, and the flogging went as planned plus the head commissar added metal spikes, the subject is now in the infirmary." Carrus removed his combat-glove placing it under his armpit as he scratched his jaw retorting. "A bit much, but I'm not interfering with a fellow senior commissar's decision on this matter, tell the Navigator to meet me at the chamber of the Astropath captain."

He puffed some smoke as he saluted the captain who said while saluting him back. "Aye commissar." He turned towards a shuttle just as Carrus also turned waving with him the Grey Knight wearing the blue armour of an Imperial Fist as he whispered. "The official story about you Librarian is that you are an Imperial Fist Librarian." Ivanovic just nodded accepting the lie.

As they went into the palace again they met with some adult relatives of Carrus, walking to be gathered in a single large room. Carrus immediately got hold of the sleeve of one of his finely uniformed relatives whop looked scared at him as he said. "Where are you heading uncle Marcus?"

The pale-faced middle-aged man answered as sweat dripped down his head. "Your namesake has ordered us to gather here at the behest of commissar Ionza commissar." Carrus just glanced back at Ivanovic saying. "Can you test these people of psychic imprints without torturing them Librarian?" The answer came back. "Normally yes, *Carrus gestured to get his relatives moving on as Ivanovic continued.* but the Pariah have impacted with my psychic powers commissar." Carrus turned around looking at the hulking Astartes with a worried look. "I figured, how bad did he hurt you?"

The Librarian answered. "I will be okay in a few years, but none of the Astropaths here would survive the next decade due to him. He is one of the strongest blanks I have ever came across." Carrus looked worried as he ignited a new lho-rod before he said. "Commissar Ionza will not be happy about that revelation Librarian." He shrugged as he walked smoking it saying. "Well lets go and find out if any of my relatives is a Geno Librarian." The Librarian answered patiently. "That I would have noticed commissar."

Carrus just smiled puffing the lho-rod as they walked through the finely decorated hallway with the usual masterpieces showing the Emperor and his loyal Primarches doing heroic stuff as he said. "Good to know Librarian, but we still must make contact with the Speaker of the Chartist Captains."

They entered the finely decorated room as Carrus saw his nervous namesake sporting a nasty scar just over his eye. Immediately he made his way over to him throwing a stiff salute to the man who glanced scared back at him. while he said. "If I'm to guess you would be a dead man now if you weren't an uncle of mine namesake as I assume the only being here except me who could strike you is commissar Ionza?" The man just looked nervously back at the fierce young commissar with the hulking Space Marine behind him as he swallowed heavily before saying. "S-she was irate over the infestation commissar." Carrus just shrugged as he said. "I would still prefer she not hitting my relatives, what happened namesake?"

The man looked scared back at his young nephew shivering a little. "S-she t-told me she was launching an Inquisitorial investigation into the matter after drawing her l-laspistol when I told her I didn't know about that and I questioned why she did that." Carrus glared into the eyes of the man as he spoke, he could feel the ice of them the hair on his back stood up, as Carrus glanced back up saying. "Well Librarian, truth or falsehood?" Just as he said falsehood he unholstered his laspistol but it was holstered again as Ivanovic said. "Strong truth commissar, she pistol-whipped him after she told him to select his next words with exceptional care."

Carrus looked enraged at his namesake as he almost screeched with his terrifying baritone voice. "She frakking did that? *He saw his nameake nod as he continued.* Rhetorical frakking question namesake. You are damn lucky just to be alive having frakked up when she goes through the select your next words with exceptional care-routine as thats commissar Ionza just being a millimeter from pulling the frakking trigger!" The man was taller than Carrus yet he dwarfed himself as Carrus continued while giving him the pointer-finger. "Find me frakking Petrus Carrus, the idiot I dangled from the porch and come with me!"

Soon both men came as Carrus roared to his family-members. "You are dismissed, remember the frakking blessings of the Emperor and pray for his frakking protection and remember to fear him and his Imperial commissariat never mind his frakking Adeptus Astartes!" With the last part Carrus pointed to himself and Ivanovic, it made his relatives flee the room quite quickly as they had no desire to be near the swearing raging young commissar they had gotten home where they once had sent out a boy with golden hair and golden heart.

The hair remained, but the boy was changed. His training and combat-experience had changed him into the uncompromising young commissar he was shaping up to be as he with a cruel grin waved with him the two older relatives entering a finely decorated office with Ivanovic trailing them.

Carrus got behind the alabaster-desk with Grox-bones making up the structural support and got into a high ridge towering up behind him as he sat down activating the computer. He laid his eyes seriously at both his relatives as he said. "I will chastise you for frakking up. Petrus, you will be given a charter of Rogue Trader, your mission would be to transport stuff to the Sol System. I guess you can feed him the relevant information Librarian. *With that Ivanovic laid his huge powerfisted hand on the shoulder of Petrus which eyes widened as Ivanovic psychially told him about the presence of Titan as Carrus glanced over to his namesake saying.* I need all the factories on Ciralix, every factory owned by the Carrus Mechanicum namesake. You will take over this planet again and supplant me as Zachary Carrus the eighty-ninth because I'm in business with the most secretive of the Emperor's servants." He made the aquila as he mentioned the Emperor.

The pale namesake of the commissar sputtered out. "Y-y-you-you mean I-I am to-to take-" Carrus interrupted with his eyes boring into his namesake's. "Yes I need every asset as I need to get something really rare and valuable, and I have two ways of getting it. You can give it to me. *His laspistol landed on his desk.* Or I can just kill every relative of mine and pry it from your cold dead hands and be known as kinslayer. Guess what I prefer."

His relative looked shocked back as he said. "Not kill your family I hope?" Carrus gave a cold smirk as he said. "Gold star to the genius of my family. But I need every asset you got to make a business-arrangement with Luthor Eppes." The namesake of the young commissar glared back with Petrus who said. "You-you can't go into a business-arrangement-" Carrus slammed his armoured fist into the table snarling. "Maybe I should have dropped you five hundred meters anyway Petrus Carrus, you are coming damn close to death due to stupidity." He calmed down as he said. "I'm forced to by Space Marines, thats all you need to know my dear uncles."

He then started typing at the keyboard writing a letter for a new Rogue Trader. It was littered with spelling-errors and simple mistakes as Carrus was an awful speller where some letters were misspelt four to five times each pronouncement wrong as he completely ignored the suggestions of the word-editor just drafting the application. He then printed it out, before going over to it penning down his name on it. He then called out for his relatives who were mildly shocked when they saw it, fierce in language, eloquent, but littered with the most horrible spelling-errors they had seen. They were soon signing the application themselves slightly puzzled over how bad the fierce young man was at spelling.

Carrus picked it up as he said. "Would you guys believe me if I tell you commissar Ionza does most of the writing or I just dictate?" He had a humorous smirk as he said that. Little did he know that document would be the document with the most spelling-errors the Speaker of the Chartist Captain would ever receive and the person would from time to time read it for his or her own amusement wondering how such a bad speller came so high up in the Imperium of Mankind as Commissar Techriarch. The Grey Knight got a hold of the papers and concluded. "You really spell bad commissar." Carrus just shrugged retorting. "It's a damn poor mind that can't come up with at least two ways of spelling a word." He smirked remembering all the fun discussions he had had with exasperated teachers over his lack of skill in spelling and his non-existing ability to learn it properly though the last part was not intentional.

Petrus read the document carefully, even though the glaringly bad spelling made him smile as he said. "You are asking for me to become a Rogue Trader commissar?" He looked at the text, at least Carrus had not misspellt his name and title. He just shrugged saying. "The Grey Knights won't touch a Rogue Trader? Right?" He glanced at Ivanovic who merely nodded as Carrus brought himself close to his uncle saying. "Your punishment is that you are to work closely with me and the Grey Knights uncle Petrus." He stretched as he said. "You must excuse me and the Librarian my dear uncles, but we have business to attend to." With that the two uncles of Carrus saluted him and marched nervously out while Carrus and Ivanovic soon walked in the finely decorated hallways with the usual stuff with the Emperor and the loyal Primarches fighting baddies and winning triumphantly.

Ionza for her part reached the luxurious quarters she and Carrus called home. She did not look forward to this as she walked past monstrous inhuman Skitarii in the fashion she had become so used to as her beloved had always preferred the gullet-mount for any guns. They were more lapsed members of humanity than anything else, yet she cared nothing for them as she clad in her black leather commissar-uniform with shadow-stealing grey fur-cape walked past them.

The rooms were they lived were draped in the finest of decoration, it was a place free of the usual decoration of the Emperor and his Primarches fighting heroically as they were there but more as static statues, yet she didn't care one bit as she was used to the opulence she and Carrus had lived under for the past four years. Eventually she reached the bedroom, with a fine water-canopy-bed in the middle of it. She was soon up over to her night-board, opening it. Soon she was sitting on the bed with her psymirrior in her hand. She pushed the button which activated it and Selpid's grey face came to view.

She looked sad into his black eyes with her mellow brown as he quickly realized this unlike the other times was not a call she made for joy as he asked gently. "Whats wrong commissar Ionza?" She swallowed before she spoke. "I'm sorry High Inquisitor, but your son..." She trailed off as he asked. "Do you mean Karnak? What has happened to him? Speak up!" For the first time Ionza saw the scary side of Selpid a man she had seen nothing but kindness from, but it was his sadness she hated as she spat out. "He is dead High inquisitor. KIA." Selpid immediately barked. "How the hell can he be dead he was with you on Ciralix a peaceful place. *He paused a little before he calmed down saying.* What in the name of the Emperor do you mean with KIA commissar?"

Ionza looked sad back as she sat on her bed smoking listening to Selpid she then said. "He was mortally wounded by the Librarian finding a Pariah High Inquisitor. I had to kickstart his heart, and he later saved the life of commissar Carrus in battle against Genestealers on Pryaris before being laid low by one." She watched Selpid break down with tears flowing from the black eyes as she heard him audibly sob. He then regained his composure as he said. "I will inform High Inquisitor Nana Zuma commissar. *Then he snarled.* You will give me your account, the account of commissar Carrus and whoever else was with you as I want to the bottom of what happened commissar Ionza." With that the mirror went black, and Ionza sat there feeling horrible being yelled at by a man she so adored for the first time.

Carrus and Ivanovic made their way to the chamber of the Astropath as Carrus asked. "You are strong enough to power it Librarian?" Ivanovic glanced back down at Carrus answering. "I only lost some of my ability and affinity due to the Pariah commissar, but I should be the strongest psyker here." Carrus just glanced back as they walked through more heavily decorated hallways displaying the Emperor and his Primarches in all their usual glory kicking ass and not chewing gum since that would not be dignified.

Carrus soon had drawn his card in the nearest Skitarii, next he was giving up finger-prints and saliva letting it check it was him before the doors with the Astro Telepatica-emblem on it slammed open. The duo walked inside as they saw a small copy of the Golden Throne-room a certain Emperor occupied on Terra.

Casting a glance at the throne Ivanovic said. "Now I know why you burn out so many Astropaths commissar yearly." Carrus just grunted as he smoked. "I prefer the direct approach where you send dreams where I feature." Ivanovic nodded as he stated. "Thats the most direct method and you will speak to me, I will telepathically record that message and send it to..." He trailed off as Carrus snipped. "Myron Mathis, thats the favored Astropath of Luthor Eppes Librarian." Ivanovic nodded as he headed for the throne stating. "Its a better method than me sending dreams about silver, they would likely interpret that as a Necron-invasion."

That snip caused Carrus to snicker and then state. "You are not without humor yourself Librarian as that comment was very funny if only because of the misunderstanding." He stood there laughing heartily about the thought of confusing a deal about silver with Necrons even though that normally was no laughing matter.

Ivanovic got seated on the life-draining throne a mere copy of the Golden Throne, but instead of life-sustaining technology it was life-draining. There were a handle on the side for sending more obscure dreams, but Carrus hated it as that meant an Ork-invasion could be dreaming about rotting fish or some other obscurity and Ionza already cost the Imperium of Mankind one planet using Jarcar to send a dream about tomatoes where a Tyranid-invasion happened on an Agri-World. They switched production to tomatoes instead of preparing for war.

Carrus, Harken and Natrax later ate through four Astropaths in one sitting fueling their dying message (which basically was two of them holding the psyker forcefully down in the chair and the third one turning the handle making sure the amplified pain was sent as a very vivid dream to other psykers while the psyker died struggling, screaming, painfully and fast being drained of life through the Warp as the three brutal men saved billions by the sacrifice of just four) to many sources in the sector which coordinated enough efforts from the Imperial Navy into surrounding the planet and for once the Imperium of Mankind managed to completely smash a Hive Fleet, though the planet itself Hyrkanis was off-limits as the paranoid Carrus had sat out a rumor of it being populated by Ymgarl Genestealers and Lictors. 

Without knowing that rumor actually was the truth and the warnings of that young man meant people kept away as Imperial Navy ships were known to just destroy ships passing too close to that planet without provocation as Carrus had proven his will to be insubordinate when Harken, Natrax, Ionza and McLandi all had tried to talk him down with him ending up contacting Selpid who took his side and expanded on it a little extending the protected zone to be the entire system with three Nemesis battleships with their escorts patrolling nearby with one such battlegroup always protecting Ciralix and Freudakia as they were as loyal to the Adeptus Mechanicus as to the Imperium of Mankind itself.

And with the rise of Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus the problem got worse as the Adeptus Mechanicus increased it's stranglehold of the region with him as their primary agent. The only thing that stopped him going all Mechanicum was his beloved Michelle Ionza who was way loyal to the Imperial Inquisition.

"Give me the message you want to be displayed commissar." Ivanovic said it as he got seated at the throne. He felt another of Carrus' horrible experiences fade from his mind as Carrus spoke up. "Commissar Techriarch Carrus here. We need to buy your Maraconian silver, bring the message to Luthor Eppes Astropath." The Librarian started sending the message, before he spoke with audible strain in his voice. "Commissar use the handle!"

Carrus hesitated a little before he surged forward grabbing the handle after receiving a death-glare from Ivanovic. He started cranking the handle watching Ivanovic's face age on the spot. His wounded eye withered and died as Carrus tortured the Grey Knight who managed to break through to the Astropath Myron Mathis and give him a particularly nasty nightmare with Carrus giving him his marching-orders. Ivanovic aged over two hundred years in the process as Carrus turned the handle with only Ivanovic's superman-like body saving him from being reduced to a husk as he sat there. The face which once had been scarred yet full of life shriveled into something that looked close to Seldpid's.

Carrus looked mortified up at Ivanovic mumbling. "I'm so sorry for this Librarian." Ivanovic merely shrugged telling him. "You have nothing to apologize for commissar." Carrus looked nervous back at the injured eye of Ivanovic before pointing to it asking. "How is your eye Librarian?" Expresslessly Ivanoivc retorted. "Blind, but the Emperor saw fit to give me a spare." Carrus then suggested. "Maybe one of the Magos Biologus can patch it up or replace it Librarian." Ivanovic just said. "You know you just suggested killing me commissar." Carrus looked nervously back saying. "How come? I merely suggested surgery." Ivanovic calmly said. "How many of them do you think have any experience in operating at an Astartes commissar?" Carrus nodded as he ignited a new lho-rod saying. "Point taken Librarian."

Just as Carrus said that, they heard an augmented voice mechanically call out. "Commissar Techriarch, the Navigator Atia Borelimexias is here to see you." Carrus roared out. "Bring her in!" The metallic door clanked up open and flanked by her escort with a body like a pleasure-slave, with flaming almost orange hair stood a gorgeous red-head in a tight golden dress made of shiny tight pvc showing off her womanly curves in quite the fashion. Crowning her head was a fine glowering tiara she had right over her warp-eye.

Immediately Carrus heard in his mind with an alluring tone of voice. "What do you want now Commissar Techriarch?" Carrus roared. "How frakking dare you messaging me telepathically filthy mutant?!" He was right over at her as he quick as quicksilver had drawn his laspistol aiming it straight at her tiara at point blank-range while the shocked guards immediately surrounded Carrus taking aim with their own lasguns.

The whole situation would likely have gotten out of hand hadn't Ionza been passing by as she calmly came over while saying. "I guess you have sent the commissar a telepathic message Navigator *She walked over to Carrus as she pushed down two lasguns pointed at him by very scared guards of the Borelimexias Navigator-family before she started to push down his arm as well as she kissed him gently saying.* She will not send any of us more teep-messages so put down the gun commissar." She made her voice harder as she glared fiercely into his eyes almost shouting. "Thats an order commissar! Put down the gun!" Then she glared over her shoulder at the Navigator saying. "That goes for you as well Navigator." Both her and Carrus nodded he holstered his laspistol again as Ionza said. "Librarian, please send me the round-up of what has happened recently."

Immediately Ivanovic sent her telepathically what had just happened which included even the application with so many writing-errors. Ionza smirked a little before she said to the guardsmen dressed in the black Storm Trooper-attire so common on the Black Ships with just the eye on their helmets depicting where their true loyalties lay. "Gentlemen you will wait outside here, while the adults discuss adult stuff." With that Carrus, Ionza, Ivanovic and Borelimexias walked into the chamber of the Astropaths leaving the four rather nervous members of the guard of Borelimexias outside waiting as they exchanged worried glances while the doors with the symbols of the Astro Telepatica clamped shut.


----------

